# Dow futures slump more than 300 points as fears of a U.S.-China trade war ratchet up



## McRocket

_'U.S. stock futures fell sharply on Tuesday, as global equities careened lower on a fresh threat by President Donald Trump to slap up to $400 billion more in tariffs on China goods, the latest escalation in a worrying trade dispute.'

Dow futures slump more than 300 points as fears of a U.S.-China trade war ratchet up

_
The DOW will now probably open down for the year...mostly thanks to Trump's stupid trade policies.


----------



## frigidweirdo

McRocket said:


> _'U.S. stock futures fell sharply on Tuesday, as global equities careened lower on a fresh threat by President Donald Trump to slap up to $400 billion more in tariffs on China goods, the latest escalation in a worrying trade dispute.'
> 
> Dow futures slump more than 300 points as fears of a U.S.-China trade war ratchet up
> 
> _
> The DOW will now probably open down for the year...mostly thanks to Trump's stupid trade policies.



Wait for Trump to see the money drain out, and then what him change.


----------



## DarkFury

McRocket said:


> _'U.S. stock futures fell sharply on Tuesday, as global equities careened lower on a fresh threat by President Donald Trump to slap up to $400 billion more in tariffs on China goods, the latest escalation in a worrying trade dispute.'
> 
> Dow futures slump more than 300 points as fears of a U.S.-China trade war ratchet up
> 
> _
> The DOW will now probably open down for the year...mostly thanks to Trump's stupid trade policies.


*300 points is not enough to even be called a correction McStupid.*


----------



## Mac1958

Oh good, another shallow, hyper-partisan thread on the stock market and macroeconomics. We need at least two or three of these per day.

The market gets a little emotional now and then, the "press" tries comically to assign various motivations, and each end of the spectrum celebrates any bad stock market news when the other side is in power.  And, of course, both sides pretend the stock market is the economy when it suits them.

Ultimately, the market always calms down and remembers it's just about earnings.

Gawd, this stuff is so silly, so ignorant, and so transparent.
.


----------



## Erinwltr

Mac1958 said:


> Oh good, another hyper-partisan thread on the stock market and macroeconomics. We need at least two or three of these per day.
> 
> The market gets a little emotional now and then, the "press" tries comically to assign motivations, and each end of the spectrum celebrates any bad stock market news when the other side is in power.  And, of course, both sides pretend the market is the economy when it suits them.
> 
> Ultimately, the market always calms down and remembers it's just about earnings.
> 
> Gawd, this stuff is so silly, so ignorant, and so transparent.
> .


True.  Even at the height of the Vietnam war the Dow on average lost about 10%, if I remember correctly.


----------



## McRocket

*Dow tumbles 400 points, wiping out gain for year, as Trump directs more tariffs at China*

Dow tumbles 400 points, wiping out gain for year, as Trump directs more tariffs at China

So, almost six months in...and the DOW is actually down for the year. 

Clearly, the 'Trump Bump' is dead.


And before you Trumpbots try to spin this with the U-3 (the unemployment rate)...try this on:

*Donald Trump Calls Unemployment Rate One of the "Biggest Hoaxes in Politics"*

Donald Trump Calls Unemployment Rate One of the "Biggest Hoaxes in Politics"

And this time, he was DEAD right. The U-3 is a hoax.


----------



## iamwhatiseem




----------



## Picaro

lol more rubbish. The U.S. stock market is just a pump and dump scam, with no real relation to the American economy. It takes a while to rebuild an economy that has been consistently looted since the 1970's by the financial sector, and only idiots think tariffs caused anything but good for the country, slowing down and lowering the deficits is indeed a good thing, and will encourage domestic businesses to compete, and on something besides labor racketeering and dumping scams by criminal syndicates overseas. 

Ignore the 'business press'; they've been in the fake news business forever, and aren't credible about anything.


----------



## pinqy

McRocket said:


> And before you Trumpbots try to spin this with the U-3 (the unemployment rate)...try this on:
> 
> *Donald Trump Calls Unemployment Rate One of the "Biggest Hoaxes in Politics"*
> 
> Donald Trump Calls Unemployment Rate One of the "Biggest Hoaxes in Politics"
> 
> And this time, he was DEAD right. The U-3 is a hoax.


Now. McRocket has me on ignore again, but if someone else wants to ask him if he means that it doesn’t actually measure people looking for work as s percent of the labor force, please do so. You won’t get s straight answer but it might be amusing.


----------



## McRocket

Mac1958 said:


> Oh good, another shallow, hyper-partisan thread on the stock market and macroeconomics. We need at least two or three of these per day.
> 
> The market gets a little emotional now and then, the "press" tries comically to assign various motivations, and each end of the spectrum celebrates any bad stock market news when the other side is in power.  And, of course, both sides pretend the stock market is the economy when it suits them.
> 
> Ultimately, the market always calms down and remembers it's just about earnings.
> 
> Gawd, this stuff is so silly, so ignorant, and so transparent.
> .



And you are so stupid and/or childish. Because only an idiot/manchild makes assumptions like you just did with ZERO factual information to back them up.

1) I despise both parties. So there is zero 'partisanship' going on. I despised the way GWB AND Obama AND Trump handled/is handling the economy.

2) Where in the OP did I say anything about yesterday's market turn being significant or important or anything worth worrying about.

All I typed was '_The DOW will now probably open down for the year...mostly thanks to Trump's stupid trade policies.'
_
And unless you know virtually NOTHING about macroeconomics, you should know that is a true statement.

3) *So do tell Mr. Expert on Macroeconomics And Mind Reading (more like Mr. Bored Troll), tell me EXACTLY what in my OP post was 'silly, ignorant and transparent'?

(this should be good for a laugh)*


----------



## Mac1958

McRocket said:


> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh good, another shallow, hyper-partisan thread on the stock market and macroeconomics. We need at least two or three of these per day.
> 
> The market gets a little emotional now and then, the "press" tries comically to assign various motivations, and each end of the spectrum celebrates any bad stock market news when the other side is in power.  And, of course, both sides pretend the stock market is the economy when it suits them.
> 
> Ultimately, the market always calms down and remembers it's just about earnings.
> 
> Gawd, this stuff is so silly, so ignorant, and so transparent.
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And you are so stupid and/or childish. Because only an idiot/manchild makes assumptions like you just did with ZERO factual information to back them up.
> 
> 1) I despise both parties. So there is zero 'partisanship' going on. I despised the way GWB AND Obama AND Trump handled/is handling the economy.
> 
> 2) Where in the OP did I say anything about yesterday's market turn being significant or important or anything worth worrying about.
> 
> All I typed was '_The DOW will now probably open down for the year...mostly thanks to Trump's stupid trade policies.'
> _
> And unless you know virtually NOTHING about macroeconomics, you should know that is a true statement.
> 
> 3) *So do tell Mr. Expert on Macroeconomics (more like Mr. I am bored and like to troll the web), tell me EXACTLY what in my OP post was 'silly, ignorant and transparent'?
> 
> (this should be good for a laugh)*
Click to expand...

Wow, you're really triggered.  Try to calm down.

This is my profession, and I find it pretty funny when wingers use one day - in fact, not even one day, but FUTURES - to (try to) make a point.

Both ends do it, and it betrays an abject ignorance of how markets work, particularly as they relate to macroeconomics.

I have to take this stuff seriously.  You just attack people on the internet.  

Have at it, celebrate the worst, if it makes you feel better.  And I reserve the right to giggle.
.


----------



## McRocket

Mac1958 said:


> McRocket said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh good, another shallow, hyper-partisan thread on the stock market and macroeconomics. We need at least two or three of these per day.
> 
> The market gets a little emotional now and then, the "press" tries comically to assign various motivations, and each end of the spectrum celebrates any bad stock market news when the other side is in power.  And, of course, both sides pretend the stock market is the economy when it suits them.
> 
> Ultimately, the market always calms down and remembers it's just about earnings.
> 
> Gawd, this stuff is so silly, so ignorant, and so transparent.
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And you are so stupid and/or childish. Because only an idiot/manchild makes assumptions like you just did with ZERO factual information to back them up.
> 
> 1) I despise both parties. So there is zero 'partisanship' going on. I despised the way GWB AND Obama AND Trump handled/is handling the economy.
> 
> 2) Where in the OP did I say anything about yesterday's market turn being significant or important or anything worth worrying about.
> 
> All I typed was '_The DOW will now probably open down for the year...mostly thanks to Trump's stupid trade policies.'
> _
> And unless you know virtually NOTHING about macroeconomics, you should know that is a true statement.
> 
> 3) *So do tell Mr. Expert on Macroeconomics (more like Mr. I am bored and like to troll the web), tell me EXACTLY what in my OP post was 'silly, ignorant and transparent'?
> 
> (this should be good for a laugh)*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wow, you're really triggered.  Try to calm down.
> 
> This is my profession, and I find it pretty funny when wingers use one day - in fact, not even one day, but FUTURES - to (try to) make a point.
> 
> Both ends do it, and it betrays an abject ignorance of how markets work, particularly as they relate to macroeconomics.
> 
> I have to take this stuff seriously.  You just attack people on the internet.
> 
> Have at it, celebrate the worst, if it makes you feel better.  And I reserve the right to giggle.
> .
Click to expand...


I am not 'triggered'. I just LOVE to attack dickheads. For years I could not on other sites. It's so refreshing that I can here.

And I do this for a living too pal...have a BS in Economics as well (for all the good it did me - almost a complete waste of time).


Now either answer my question or have the guts to admit you were wrong.

*So do tell me EXACTLY what in my OP post was 'silly, ignorant and transparent'?
*
You made the accusation - now back it up or withdraw it...please.


----------



## Mac1958

McRocket said:


> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> McRocket said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh good, another shallow, hyper-partisan thread on the stock market and macroeconomics. We need at least two or three of these per day.
> 
> The market gets a little emotional now and then, the "press" tries comically to assign various motivations, and each end of the spectrum celebrates any bad stock market news when the other side is in power.  And, of course, both sides pretend the stock market is the economy when it suits them.
> 
> Ultimately, the market always calms down and remembers it's just about earnings.
> 
> Gawd, this stuff is so silly, so ignorant, and so transparent.
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And you are so stupid and/or childish. Because only an idiot/manchild makes assumptions like you just did with ZERO factual information to back them up.
> 
> 1) I despise both parties. So there is zero 'partisanship' going on. I despised the way GWB AND Obama AND Trump handled/is handling the economy.
> 
> 2) Where in the OP did I say anything about yesterday's market turn being significant or important or anything worth worrying about.
> 
> All I typed was '_The DOW will now probably open down for the year...mostly thanks to Trump's stupid trade policies.'
> _
> And unless you know virtually NOTHING about macroeconomics, you should know that is a true statement.
> 
> 3) *So do tell Mr. Expert on Macroeconomics (more like Mr. I am bored and like to troll the web), tell me EXACTLY what in my OP post was 'silly, ignorant and transparent'?
> 
> (this should be good for a laugh)*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wow, you're really triggered.  Try to calm down.
> 
> This is my profession, and I find it pretty funny when wingers use one day - in fact, not even one day, but FUTURES - to (try to) make a point.
> 
> Both ends do it, and it betrays an abject ignorance of how markets work, particularly as they relate to macroeconomics.
> 
> I have to take this stuff seriously.  You just attack people on the internet.
> 
> Have at it, celebrate the worst, if it makes you feel better.  And I reserve the right to giggle.
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I am not 'triggered'. I just LOVE to attack dickheads. For years I could not on other sites. It's so refreshing that I can here.
> 
> And I do this for a living too pal...have a BS in Economics as well.
> 
> 
> Now either answer my question or have the guts to admit you were wrong.
> 
> *So do tell Mr. Expert on Macroeconomics (more like Mr. I am bored and like to troll the web), tell me EXACTLY what in my OP post was 'silly, ignorant and transparent'?*
Click to expand...

I just told you.  You tried to make a larger point based on one morning's market futures.

Only someone who is either a) completely ignorant of this topic, or b) consumed by political ideology would try something that absurd.

Would you like me to say it a third time, or are you lucid enough to understand?
.


----------



## McRocket

Mac1958 said:


> McRocket said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> McRocket said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh good, another shallow, hyper-partisan thread on the stock market and macroeconomics. We need at least two or three of these per day.
> 
> The market gets a little emotional now and then, the "press" tries comically to assign various motivations, and each end of the spectrum celebrates any bad stock market news when the other side is in power.  And, of course, both sides pretend the stock market is the economy when it suits them.
> 
> Ultimately, the market always calms down and remembers it's just about earnings.
> 
> Gawd, this stuff is so silly, so ignorant, and so transparent.
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And you are so stupid and/or childish. Because only an idiot/manchild makes assumptions like you just did with ZERO factual information to back them up.
> 
> 1) I despise both parties. So there is zero 'partisanship' going on. I despised the way GWB AND Obama AND Trump handled/is handling the economy.
> 
> 2) Where in the OP did I say anything about yesterday's market turn being significant or important or anything worth worrying about.
> 
> All I typed was '_The DOW will now probably open down for the year...mostly thanks to Trump's stupid trade policies.'
> _
> And unless you know virtually NOTHING about macroeconomics, you should know that is a true statement.
> 
> 3) *So do tell Mr. Expert on Macroeconomics (more like Mr. I am bored and like to troll the web), tell me EXACTLY what in my OP post was 'silly, ignorant and transparent'?
> 
> (this should be good for a laugh)*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wow, you're really triggered.  Try to calm down.
> 
> This is my profession, and I find it pretty funny when wingers use one day - in fact, not even one day, but FUTURES - to (try to) make a point.
> 
> Both ends do it, and it betrays an abject ignorance of how markets work, particularly as they relate to macroeconomics.
> 
> I have to take this stuff seriously.  You just attack people on the internet.
> 
> Have at it, celebrate the worst, if it makes you feel better.  And I reserve the right to giggle.
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I am not 'triggered'. I just LOVE to attack dickheads. For years I could not on other sites. It's so refreshing that I can here.
> 
> And I do this for a living too pal...have a BS in Economics as well.
> 
> 
> Now either answer my question or have the guts to admit you were wrong.
> 
> *So do tell Mr. Expert on Macroeconomics (more like Mr. I am bored and like to troll the web), tell me EXACTLY what in my OP post was 'silly, ignorant and transparent'?*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I just told you.  You tried to make a larger point based on one morning's market futures.
> 
> Only someone who is either a) completely ignorant of this topic, or b) consumed by political ideology would try something that absurd.
> 
> Would you like me to say it a third time, or are you lucid enough to understand?
> .
Click to expand...


I don't give a fuck what you were thinking when you typed it.

And again you dodged the question. I guess I have to make it simpler

*For the third time dickhead...I typed the following: 'The DOW will now probably open down for the year...mostly thanks to Trump's stupid trade policies.'*

*And you typed: 'Gawd, this stuff is so silly, so ignorant, and so transparent.'*

*So what exactly about my post was:*

*- silly
- ignorant
- transparent.

You made the accusation asshole...now let's see you either justify it with facts/data/evidence or have the decency to withdraw it.*

I assume you will do neither...just another bored troll you seem to be.


----------



## Mac1958

McRocket said:


> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> McRocket said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> McRocket said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh good, another shallow, hyper-partisan thread on the stock market and macroeconomics. We need at least two or three of these per day.
> 
> The market gets a little emotional now and then, the "press" tries comically to assign various motivations, and each end of the spectrum celebrates any bad stock market news when the other side is in power.  And, of course, both sides pretend the stock market is the economy when it suits them.
> 
> Ultimately, the market always calms down and remembers it's just about earnings.
> 
> Gawd, this stuff is so silly, so ignorant, and so transparent.
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And you are so stupid and/or childish. Because only an idiot/manchild makes assumptions like you just did with ZERO factual information to back them up.
> 
> 1) I despise both parties. So there is zero 'partisanship' going on. I despised the way GWB AND Obama AND Trump handled/is handling the economy.
> 
> 2) Where in the OP did I say anything about yesterday's market turn being significant or important or anything worth worrying about.
> 
> All I typed was '_The DOW will now probably open down for the year...mostly thanks to Trump's stupid trade policies.'
> _
> And unless you know virtually NOTHING about macroeconomics, you should know that is a true statement.
> 
> 3) *So do tell Mr. Expert on Macroeconomics (more like Mr. I am bored and like to troll the web), tell me EXACTLY what in my OP post was 'silly, ignorant and transparent'?
> 
> (this should be good for a laugh)*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wow, you're really triggered.  Try to calm down.
> 
> This is my profession, and I find it pretty funny when wingers use one day - in fact, not even one day, but FUTURES - to (try to) make a point.
> 
> Both ends do it, and it betrays an abject ignorance of how markets work, particularly as they relate to macroeconomics.
> 
> I have to take this stuff seriously.  You just attack people on the internet.
> 
> Have at it, celebrate the worst, if it makes you feel better.  And I reserve the right to giggle.
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I am not 'triggered'. I just LOVE to attack dickheads. For years I could not on other sites. It's so refreshing that I can here.
> 
> And I do this for a living too pal...have a BS in Economics as well.
> 
> 
> Now either answer my question or have the guts to admit you were wrong.
> 
> *So do tell Mr. Expert on Macroeconomics (more like Mr. I am bored and like to troll the web), tell me EXACTLY what in my OP post was 'silly, ignorant and transparent'?*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I just told you.  You tried to make a larger point based on one morning's market futures.
> 
> Only someone who is either a) completely ignorant of this topic, or b) consumed by political ideology would try something that absurd.
> 
> Would you like me to say it a third time, or are you lucid enough to understand?
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't give a fuck what you were thinking when you typed it.
> 
> And again you dodged the question. I guess I have to make it simpler
> 
> *For the third time dickhead...I typed the following: 'The DOW will now probably open down for the year...mostly thanks to Trump's stupid trade policies.'*
> 
> *And you typed: 'Gawd, this stuff is so silly, so ignorant, and so transparent.'*
> 
> *So what exactly about my post was:*
> 
> *- silly
> - ignorant
> - transparent.
> 
> You made the accusation asshole...now let's see you either justify it with facts or have the decency to withdraw it.*
> 
> I assume you will do neither...just another dumb ass troll.
Click to expand...

I've answered your question twice now.  A normal adult would get it.

You're embarrassed and you're lashing out.  I understand.  I've had kids.

If you don't like my opinion, too bad.   The fact that you're this angry & defensive just adds to my amusement for this thread.
.


----------



## McRocket

Mac1958 said:


> McRocket said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> McRocket said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> McRocket said:
> 
> 
> 
> And you are so stupid and/or childish. Because only an idiot/manchild makes assumptions like you just did with ZERO factual information to back them up.
> 
> 1) I despise both parties. So there is zero 'partisanship' going on. I despised the way GWB AND Obama AND Trump handled/is handling the economy.
> 
> 2) Where in the OP did I say anything about yesterday's market turn being significant or important or anything worth worrying about.
> 
> All I typed was '_The DOW will now probably open down for the year...mostly thanks to Trump's stupid trade policies.'
> _
> And unless you know virtually NOTHING about macroeconomics, you should know that is a true statement.
> 
> 3) *So do tell Mr. Expert on Macroeconomics (more like Mr. I am bored and like to troll the web), tell me EXACTLY what in my OP post was 'silly, ignorant and transparent'?
> 
> (this should be good for a laugh)*
> 
> 
> 
> Wow, you're really triggered.  Try to calm down.
> 
> This is my profession, and I find it pretty funny when wingers use one day - in fact, not even one day, but FUTURES - to (try to) make a point.
> 
> Both ends do it, and it betrays an abject ignorance of how markets work, particularly as they relate to macroeconomics.
> 
> I have to take this stuff seriously.  You just attack people on the internet.
> 
> Have at it, celebrate the worst, if it makes you feel better.  And I reserve the right to giggle.
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I am not 'triggered'. I just LOVE to attack dickheads. For years I could not on other sites. It's so refreshing that I can here.
> 
> And I do this for a living too pal...have a BS in Economics as well.
> 
> 
> Now either answer my question or have the guts to admit you were wrong.
> 
> *So do tell Mr. Expert on Macroeconomics (more like Mr. I am bored and like to troll the web), tell me EXACTLY what in my OP post was 'silly, ignorant and transparent'?*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I just told you.  You tried to make a larger point based on one morning's market futures.
> 
> Only someone who is either a) completely ignorant of this topic, or b) consumed by political ideology would try something that absurd.
> 
> Would you like me to say it a third time, or are you lucid enough to understand?
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't give a fuck what you were thinking when you typed it.
> 
> And again you dodged the question. I guess I have to make it simpler
> 
> *For the third time dickhead...I typed the following: 'The DOW will now probably open down for the year...mostly thanks to Trump's stupid trade policies.'*
> 
> *And you typed: 'Gawd, this stuff is so silly, so ignorant, and so transparent.'*
> 
> *So what exactly about my post was:*
> 
> *- silly
> - ignorant
> - transparent.
> 
> You made the accusation asshole...now let's see you either justify it with facts or have the decency to withdraw it.*
> 
> I assume you will do neither...just another dumb ass troll.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I've answered your question twice now.  A normal adult would get it.
> 
> You're embarrassed and you're lashing out.  I understand.  I've had kids.
> 
> If you don't like my opinion, too bad.   The fact that you're this angry & defensive just adds to my amusement for this thread.
> .
Click to expand...


Once again...you ducked my INCREDIBLY simple question. Clearly you are avoiding doing so because you KNOW you cannot without making your original post look silly/erroneous. A child can see it.

I will ask it again:

*I typed the following: 'The DOW will now probably open down for the year...mostly thanks to Trump's stupid trade policies.'*

*And you typed: 'Gawd, this stuff is so silly, so ignorant, and so transparent.'*

*So what exactly about my post was:*

*A - silly
B - ignorant
C - transparent.

You made the accusation asshole...now let's see you either justify it with facts or have the decency to withdraw it.
*
(this is actually rather fun)


----------



## Mac1958

McRocket said:


> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> McRocket said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> McRocket said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wow, you're really triggered.  Try to calm down.
> 
> This is my profession, and I find it pretty funny when wingers use one day - in fact, not even one day, but FUTURES - to (try to) make a point.
> 
> Both ends do it, and it betrays an abject ignorance of how markets work, particularly as they relate to macroeconomics.
> 
> I have to take this stuff seriously.  You just attack people on the internet.
> 
> Have at it, celebrate the worst, if it makes you feel better.  And I reserve the right to giggle.
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am not 'triggered'. I just LOVE to attack dickheads. For years I could not on other sites. It's so refreshing that I can here.
> 
> And I do this for a living too pal...have a BS in Economics as well.
> 
> 
> Now either answer my question or have the guts to admit you were wrong.
> 
> *So do tell Mr. Expert on Macroeconomics (more like Mr. I am bored and like to troll the web), tell me EXACTLY what in my OP post was 'silly, ignorant and transparent'?*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I just told you.  You tried to make a larger point based on one morning's market futures.
> 
> Only someone who is either a) completely ignorant of this topic, or b) consumed by political ideology would try something that absurd.
> 
> Would you like me to say it a third time, or are you lucid enough to understand?
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't give a fuck what you were thinking when you typed it.
> 
> And again you dodged the question. I guess I have to make it simpler
> 
> *For the third time dickhead...I typed the following: 'The DOW will now probably open down for the year...mostly thanks to Trump's stupid trade policies.'*
> 
> *And you typed: 'Gawd, this stuff is so silly, so ignorant, and so transparent.'*
> 
> *So what exactly about my post was:*
> 
> *- silly
> - ignorant
> - transparent.
> 
> You made the accusation asshole...now let's see you either justify it with facts or have the decency to withdraw it.*
> 
> I assume you will do neither...just another dumb ass troll.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I've answered your question twice now.  A normal adult would get it.
> 
> You're embarrassed and you're lashing out.  I understand.  I've had kids.
> 
> If you don't like my opinion, too bad.   The fact that you're this angry & defensive just adds to my amusement for this thread.
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Once again...you ducked my INCREDIBLY simple question. Clearly you are avoiding doing so because you KNOW you cannot without making your original post look silly/erroneous. A child can see it.
> 
> I will ask it again:
> 
> *I typed the following: 'The DOW will now probably open down for the year...mostly thanks to Trump's stupid trade policies.'*
> 
> *And you typed: 'Gawd, this stuff is so silly, so ignorant, and so transparent.'*
> 
> *So what exactly about my post was:*
> 
> *A - silly
> B - ignorant
> C - transparent.
> 
> You made the accusation asshole...now let's see you either justify it with facts or have the decency to withdraw it.
> *
> (this is actually rather fun)
Click to expand...

Great, have fun.  This was tedious a while back.  
.


----------



## Manonthestreet

This happens every time a new round of tariff reporting kicks off, then the sky doesn't fall and market continues on....gee it wouldn't be globalists trying to reinforce their talking points could it


----------



## McRocket

Mac1958 said:


> McRocket said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> McRocket said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> McRocket said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am not 'triggered'. I just LOVE to attack dickheads. For years I could not on other sites. It's so refreshing that I can here.
> 
> And I do this for a living too pal...have a BS in Economics as well.
> 
> 
> Now either answer my question or have the guts to admit you were wrong.
> 
> *So do tell Mr. Expert on Macroeconomics (more like Mr. I am bored and like to troll the web), tell me EXACTLY what in my OP post was 'silly, ignorant and transparent'?*
> 
> 
> 
> I just told you.  You tried to make a larger point based on one morning's market futures.
> 
> Only someone who is either a) completely ignorant of this topic, or b) consumed by political ideology would try something that absurd.
> 
> Would you like me to say it a third time, or are you lucid enough to understand?
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't give a fuck what you were thinking when you typed it.
> 
> And again you dodged the question. I guess I have to make it simpler
> 
> *For the third time dickhead...I typed the following: 'The DOW will now probably open down for the year...mostly thanks to Trump's stupid trade policies.'*
> 
> *And you typed: 'Gawd, this stuff is so silly, so ignorant, and so transparent.'*
> 
> *So what exactly about my post was:*
> 
> *- silly
> - ignorant
> - transparent.
> 
> You made the accusation asshole...now let's see you either justify it with facts or have the decency to withdraw it.*
> 
> I assume you will do neither...just another dumb ass troll.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I've answered your question twice now.  A normal adult would get it.
> 
> You're embarrassed and you're lashing out.  I understand.  I've had kids.
> 
> If you don't like my opinion, too bad.   The fact that you're this angry & defensive just adds to my amusement for this thread.
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Once again...you ducked my INCREDIBLY simple question. Clearly you are avoiding doing so because you KNOW you cannot without making your original post look silly/erroneous. A child can see it.
> 
> I will ask it again:
> 
> *I typed the following: 'The DOW will now probably open down for the year...mostly thanks to Trump's stupid trade policies.'*
> 
> *And you typed: 'Gawd, this stuff is so silly, so ignorant, and so transparent.'*
> 
> *So what exactly about my post was:*
> 
> *A - silly
> B - ignorant
> C - transparent.
> 
> You made the accusation asshole...now let's see you either justify it with facts or have the decency to withdraw it.
> *
> (this is actually rather fun)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Great, have fun.  This was tedious a while back.
> .
Click to expand...


*Total Bullshit. You would have stopped typing 'a while back' if it had been tedious. You are just trying to cover up for the fact that you do not dare answer my simple question for fear of looking childish/erroneous.*
 Again, a child could see that.


You made an assumptive post originally.

All I typed was ''The DOW will now probably open down for the year...mostly thanks to Trump's stupid trade policies.'

You called it: _'Gawd, this stuff is so silly, so ignorant, and so transparent.'
_
And I simply asked you what parts of it were each. You failed to answer (you childishly tried to deflect).

I will do it for you...'silly'. THE DOW was down for the year. So that is not silly...it was a fact. And saying it was due to Trump's trade practices was 100% accurate. No 'silliness' there.
 So that was wrong.

Ignorant. Again...both statements within the sentence were fact-based. Nothing 'ignorant' there.
 So that was wrong.

Finally, transparent?
Well that was obviously in regards to your 'partisan politics' comment. But as I typed - I have zero partisanship as I despise both parties and thought at least the last 3 POTUS's stunk at running the economy (to varying extents).
 So that was also wrong. Besides, it was a guess. And it is impossible for you to confirm the guess without my agreement with it...which is not forthcoming as it was an erroneous statement on your part.


Now, I am going to give you the benefit of the doubt and assume that even you are not so stupid that you did not realize all of the above was so.

Then the only logical conclusion is you are a troll who makes statements that he has no intention of either backing up or withdrawing them once they have been shown to be wrong.
 That is how trolls act on chat forums/YouTube.

*To sum up...you make statements with ZERO basis in fact. You refuse to back away from them when they are proven to be fallacious. And then you desperately try and spin it when you are caught doing these two things.

What a friggin' loser, lying, dumb ass troll you are.*

*Thank you for confirming that to all to see (who have IQ's over 100 and who are not emotionally/mentally disturbed).*


Bu bye.


BTW - now you will ignore this - hoping I will leave you alone on this. Or you will make some childish sounding, flippant remark like you tried to do above in a lame attempt to make it seem like you don't care what I am saying. Even though by all the posts you have made to me on this - you have proven 100% that you DO very much care about it as it is IMPOSSIBLE to type about something you care nothing about.
Trolls are SO transparent. No honor, little brains, huge egos.

Ta ta...macroeconomic, 'expert' wannabe.

We ARE done here and I will not waste my time reading your reply as I said everything above that I wanted to say (plus, I had time to kill...but now I do not).


----------



## Mac1958

I'm sure that's all very interesting.



Ya gotta love this place.
.


----------



## Picaro

Manonthestreet said:


> This happens every time a new round of tariff reporting kicks off, then the sky doesn't fall and market continues on....gee it wouldn't be globalists trying to reinforce their talking points could it



To hear the Wall Street types and the *Foreign Affairs* TC crowd, Red China Is the New Shining Hope For The World Economy N Stuff!  McRocket here is merely trying to get their attention and approval as a major suck ass or something; these clowns think they will get Big Important Jobs N Stuff if they suck up to the assorted international criminal syndicates, their money launderers, and labor racketeers on the innernetz. they think they're going to get valuable insider trading tips in their E-Mails. 

Maybe we should send him some ourselves.


----------



## Picaro

frigidweirdo said:


> McRocket said:
> 
> 
> 
> _'U.S. stock futures fell sharply on Tuesday, as global equities careened lower on a fresh threat by President Donald Trump to slap up to $400 billion more in tariffs on China goods, the latest escalation in a worrying trade dispute.'
> 
> Dow futures slump more than 300 points as fears of a U.S.-China trade war ratchet up
> 
> _
> The DOW will now probably open down for the year...mostly thanks to Trump's stupid trade policies.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wait for Trump to see the money drain out, and then what him change.
Click to expand...



So in your mind massive trade deficits aren't 'drains'? That's hilarious stuff.


----------



## Lumpy 1

McRocket said:


> _'U.S. stock futures fell sharply on Tuesday, as global equities careened lower on a fresh threat by President Donald Trump to slap up to $400 billion more in tariffs on China goods, the latest escalation in a worrying trade dispute.'
> 
> Dow futures slump more than 300 points as fears of a U.S.-China trade war ratchet up
> 
> _
> The DOW will now probably open down for the year...mostly thanks to Trump's stupid trade policies.





McRocket said:


> _'U.S. stock futures fell sharply on Tuesday, as global equities careened lower on a fresh threat by President Donald Trump to slap up to $400 billion more in tariffs on China goods, the latest escalation in a worrying trade dispute.'
> 
> Dow futures slump more than 300 points as fears of a U.S.-China trade war ratchet up
> 
> _
> The DOW will now probably open down for the year...mostly thanks to Trump's stupid trade policies.



So you're hopeful for a crash ..  is my guess... (being a Democrat and all..)

I'm thinkin all Trump needs is the first domino (trading partner) to fall. The odds are in his favor and the momentum will break your heart,  so don't forget the whiskey and beer..


----------



## cnm

Mac1958 said:


> I've answered your question twice now. A normal adult would get it.


No. You deflected twice, probably because you read something into the post that wasn't there and can't admit it.


----------



## Picaro

What was the question, again? All anybody saw was some stupid 'Trump Sucks' rubbish, no serious questions anywhere.


----------



## sparky

Lumpy 1 said:


> McRocket said:
> 
> 
> 
> _'U.S. stock futures fell sharply on Tuesday, as global equities careened lower on a fresh threat by President Donald Trump to slap up to $400 billion more in tariffs on China goods, the latest escalation in a worrying trade dispute.'
> 
> Dow futures slump more than 300 points as fears of a U.S.-China trade war ratchet up
> 
> _
> The DOW will now probably open down for the year...mostly thanks to Trump's stupid trade policies.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> McRocket said:
> 
> 
> 
> _'U.S. stock futures fell sharply on Tuesday, as global equities careened lower on a fresh threat by President Donald Trump to slap up to $400 billion more in tariffs on China goods, the latest escalation in a worrying trade dispute.'
> 
> Dow futures slump more than 300 points as fears of a U.S.-China trade war ratchet up
> 
> _
> The DOW will now probably open down for the year...mostly thanks to Trump's stupid trade policies.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So you're hopeful for a crash ..  is my guess... (being a Democrat and all..)
> 
> I'm thinkin all Trump needs is the first domino (trading partner) to fall. The odds are in his favor and the momentum will break your heart,  so don't forget the whiskey and beer..
Click to expand...


everything gets taxed....

everything costs more....


The EU just hit back at Trump with its own tariffs on American goods
EU hits back at Donald Trump with billions in tariffs on Bourbon whiskey, jeans and motorcycles


----------



## Mac1958

cnm said:


> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've answered your question twice now. A normal adult would get it.
> 
> 
> 
> No. You deflected twice, probably because you read something into the post that wasn't there and can't admit it.
Click to expand...

Trying to make a large context political/economic "point" based on one morning's Dow futures is silly, ignorant, and transparently partisan.  Both ridiculous "ends" do it constantly - take a few hours or one day of market fluctuation and extrapolate it out to the absurd.  I get a nice chuckle out of it, every last time.

Tell you what: When I see you celebrating one morning's *higher* Dow futures and attributing them in a large context to something Trump did, I'll know you're being silly and ignorant, but at least not transparently partisan.

Anyone who has to take this stuff seriously - and I'm one of those people - knows what a ridiculous, comical, shallow thread this is.

_*One morning's Dow futures*_ can tell us *OH SO MUCH*.  Holy shit.  Too funny.
.


----------



## McRocket

7 days in a row the DOW was down. Futures down today.


----------



## McRocket

cnm said:


> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've answered your question twice now. A normal adult would get it.
> 
> 
> 
> No. You deflected twice, probably because you read something into the post that wasn't there and can't admit it.
Click to expand...


You said it better (and much shorter) then I did.


----------



## cnm

Mac1958 said:


> Trying to make a large context political/economic "point" based on one morning's Dow futures is silly, ignorant, and transparently partisan.


Who is doing that? The point is being made on the trade war history and forecasts, Shirley?

_(Newser) – The stock market opened on a down note and finished in pretty much the same place, all thanks to investor worries about a possible trade war between the US and China. The Dow lost 287 points to finish at 24,700, enough to wipe out all 2018 gains, reports MarketWatch. The index, which fell for the sixth straight day, is now down 0.1% for the year. The other major markets also fell—the S&P 500 slipped 11, or 0.4%, and the Nasdaq slid 21, or 0.3%. 

 The problem for investors is that the threats about tariffs and retaliatory moves are only growing more heated between President Trump and Beijing, rather than de-escalating as many had hoped. “It’s mainly the trade war that has created such panic in the market because the latest developments have surpassed the expectations of many people in China,” a senior analyst at Central China Securities tells the Wall Street Journal.
Dow Is Now in the Red for the Year_​


----------



## Mac1958

cnm said:


> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Trying to make a large context political/economic "point" based on one morning's Dow futures is silly, ignorant, and transparently partisan.
> 
> 
> 
> Who is doing that? The point is being made on the trade war history and forecasts, Shirley?
> 
> _(Newser) – The stock market opened on a down note and finished in pretty much the same place, all thanks to investor worries about a possible trade war between the US and China. The Dow lost 287 points to finish at 24,700, enough to wipe out all 2018 gains, reports MarketWatch. The index, which fell for the sixth straight day, is now down 0.1% for the year. The other major markets also fell—the S&P 500 slipped 11, or 0.4%, and the Nasdaq slid 21, or 0.3%.
> 
> The problem for investors is that the threats about tariffs and retaliatory moves are only growing more heated between President Trump and Beijing, rather than de-escalating as many had hoped. “It’s mainly the trade war that has created such panic in the market because the latest developments have surpassed the expectations of many people in China,” a senior analyst at Central China Securities tells the Wall Street Journal.
> Dow Is Now in the Red for the Year_​
Click to expand...

"Shirley"?  I guess that's another insult.  I guess that's just the way you guys are.

Find a local advisor and ask them if we pay *any *attention to this short term stuff.  Go ahead.  Ask five.  All five will agree with me.  Find ten.

The press always assigns simplistic reasons to short term fluctuations.  And people like you buy it, WHEN it fits your politics.  When.

This is my profession, and you're just another partisan.
.


----------



## McRocket

Dow falls more than 150 points on lingering trade worries, heads for 8-day losing streak


----------



## cnm

Mac1958 said:


> "Shirley"? I guess that's another insult. I guess that's just the way you guys are.


Ffs. What sort of self victimising loon are you?


----------



## Mac1958

cnm said:


> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> "Shirley"? I guess that's another insult. I guess that's just the way you guys are.
> 
> 
> 
> Ffs. What sort of self victimising loon are you?
Click to expand...

And more insults.

Good.
.


----------



## cnm

Jesus.


----------



## Indeependent

Time to buy or time to Straddle Options.


----------



## McRocket

'*Goldman Sachs: Weak stock market returns are ahead even with booming earnings*

_Goldman Sachs strategists raised their corporate earnings forecasts through 2020 but said stocks will see only limited benefit._
_The bank expects the S&P 500 to rise just 3 percent more in 2018 and about 5 percent in 2019._
_Market obstacles include rate hikes from the Federal Reserve, the prospect that economic growth will slow after the tax cut benefits begin to diminish, and the rising U.S. budget deficit.'_
Goldman Sachs: Weak stock market returns are ahead even with booming earnings


----------



## McRocket

Mac1958 said:


> cnm said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Trying to make a large context political/economic "point" based on one morning's Dow futures is silly, ignorant, and transparently partisan.
> 
> 
> 
> Who is doing that? The point is being made on the trade war history and forecasts, Shirley?
> 
> _(Newser) – The stock market opened on a down note and finished in pretty much the same place, all thanks to investor worries about a possible trade war between the US and China. The Dow lost 287 points to finish at 24,700, enough to wipe out all 2018 gains, reports MarketWatch. The index, which fell for the sixth straight day, is now down 0.1% for the year. The other major markets also fell—the S&P 500 slipped 11, or 0.4%, and the Nasdaq slid 21, or 0.3%.
> 
> The problem for investors is that the threats about tariffs and retaliatory moves are only growing more heated between President Trump and Beijing, rather than de-escalating as many had hoped. “It’s mainly the trade war that has created such panic in the market because the latest developments have surpassed the expectations of many people in China,” a senior analyst at Central China Securities tells the Wall Street Journal.
> Dow Is Now in the Red for the Year_​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "Shirley"?  I guess that's another insult.  I guess that's just the way you guys are.
> 
> Find a local advisor and ask them if we pay *any *attention to this short term stuff.  Go ahead.  Ask five.  All five will agree with me.  Find ten.
> 
> The press always assigns simplistic reasons to short term fluctuations.  And people like you buy it, WHEN it fits your politics.  When.
> 
> This is my profession, and you're just another partisan.
> .
Click to expand...


*Cnm asked you a simple question.

You typed: 'Trying to make a large context political/economic "point" based on one morning's Dow futures is silly, ignorant, and transparently partisan.'*

*And he asked you 'Who is doing that?'*

*So...? *

Or are you too stupid/immature to answer that INCREDIBLY simple question?




And here is some advice for free. Stop claiming to be an professional investor/advisor...online bragging means nothing. You could be who you say or a 12 year old desperate for attention. It is impossible to know.

You might as well claim to be the Postmaster General.



_
_


----------



## McRocket

Well...the DOW lost for the 8'th day in a row (196 points down)...its longest streak since March 2017.

Just sayin'...


----------



## Mac1958

McRocket said:


> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cnm said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Trying to make a large context political/economic "point" based on one morning's Dow futures is silly, ignorant, and transparently partisan.
> 
> 
> 
> Who is doing that? The point is being made on the trade war history and forecasts, Shirley?
> 
> _(Newser) – The stock market opened on a down note and finished in pretty much the same place, all thanks to investor worries about a possible trade war between the US and China. The Dow lost 287 points to finish at 24,700, enough to wipe out all 2018 gains, reports MarketWatch. The index, which fell for the sixth straight day, is now down 0.1% for the year. The other major markets also fell—the S&P 500 slipped 11, or 0.4%, and the Nasdaq slid 21, or 0.3%.
> 
> The problem for investors is that the threats about tariffs and retaliatory moves are only growing more heated between President Trump and Beijing, rather than de-escalating as many had hoped. “It’s mainly the trade war that has created such panic in the market because the latest developments have surpassed the expectations of many people in China,” a senior analyst at Central China Securities tells the Wall Street Journal.
> Dow Is Now in the Red for the Year_​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "Shirley"?  I guess that's another insult.  I guess that's just the way you guys are.
> 
> Find a local advisor and ask them if we pay *any *attention to this short term stuff.  Go ahead.  Ask five.  All five will agree with me.  Find ten.
> 
> The press always assigns simplistic reasons to short term fluctuations.  And people like you buy it, WHEN it fits your politics.  When.
> 
> This is my profession, and you're just another partisan.
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *Cnm asked you a simple question.
> 
> You typed: 'Trying to make a large context political/economic "point" based on one morning's Dow futures is silly, ignorant, and transparently partisan.'*
> 
> *And he asked you 'Who is doing that?'*
> 
> *So...? *
> 
> Or are you too stupid/immature to answer that INCREDIBLY simple question?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And here is some advice for free. Stop claiming to be an professional investor/advisor...online bragging means nothing. You could be who you say or a 12 year old desperate for attention. It is impossible to know.
> 
> You might as well claim to be the Postmaster General.
Click to expand...

Well, you are, of course.  It's your thread.

Believe what you will.  But I know, by this complete meltdown of yours, that you know I'm right.

Pretend whatever you'd like.  You're simply out of your league here, in more ways than one.
.


----------



## McRocket

Mac1958 said:


> McRocket said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cnm said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Trying to make a large context political/economic "point" based on one morning's Dow futures is silly, ignorant, and transparently partisan.
> 
> 
> 
> Who is doing that? The point is being made on the trade war history and forecasts, Shirley?
> 
> _(Newser) – The stock market opened on a down note and finished in pretty much the same place, all thanks to investor worries about a possible trade war between the US and China. The Dow lost 287 points to finish at 24,700, enough to wipe out all 2018 gains, reports MarketWatch. The index, which fell for the sixth straight day, is now down 0.1% for the year. The other major markets also fell—the S&P 500 slipped 11, or 0.4%, and the Nasdaq slid 21, or 0.3%.
> 
> The problem for investors is that the threats about tariffs and retaliatory moves are only growing more heated between President Trump and Beijing, rather than de-escalating as many had hoped. “It’s mainly the trade war that has created such panic in the market because the latest developments have surpassed the expectations of many people in China,” a senior analyst at Central China Securities tells the Wall Street Journal.
> Dow Is Now in the Red for the Year_​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "Shirley"?  I guess that's another insult.  I guess that's just the way you guys are.
> 
> Find a local advisor and ask them if we pay *any *attention to this short term stuff.  Go ahead.  Ask five.  All five will agree with me.  Find ten.
> 
> The press always assigns simplistic reasons to short term fluctuations.  And people like you buy it, WHEN it fits your politics.  When.
> 
> This is my profession, and you're just another partisan.
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *Cnm asked you a simple question.
> 
> You typed: 'Trying to make a large context political/economic "point" based on one morning's Dow futures is silly, ignorant, and transparently partisan.'*
> 
> *And he asked you 'Who is doing that?'*
> 
> *So...? *
> 
> Or are you too stupid/immature to answer that INCREDIBLY simple question?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And here is some advice for free. Stop claiming to be an professional investor/advisor...online bragging means nothing. You could be who you say or a 12 year old desperate for attention. It is impossible to know.
> 
> You might as well claim to be the Postmaster General.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well, you are, of course.  It's your thread.
> 
> Believe what you will.  But I know, by this complete meltdown of yours, that you know I'm right.
> 
> Pretend whatever you'd like.  You're simply out of your league here, in more ways than one.
> .
Click to expand...




LOL...okaaaaaaay.

So just exactly what '_*large context political/economic "point" *_did I try to make with the OP post where I typed _'The DOW will now probably open down for the year...mostly thanks to Trump's stupid trade policies.'
_
All I see is a thread about how the recent drop in the DOW is being attributed to Trump's trade war threats. Every, major financial service has said basically the same thing.

I neither said nor hinted nor even thought that this was a major turning point or a sign of disaster or anything but a temporary setback for the DOW (unless Trump continues to ratchet up the threats. But I assume someone will eventually talk him out of that).


So again...what is this _'large context political/economic "point"' _I am supposed to be making?


----------



## Mac1958

McRocket said:


> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> McRocket said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cnm said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Trying to make a large context political/economic "point" based on one morning's Dow futures is silly, ignorant, and transparently partisan.
> 
> 
> 
> Who is doing that? The point is being made on the trade war history and forecasts, Shirley?
> 
> _(Newser) – The stock market opened on a down note and finished in pretty much the same place, all thanks to investor worries about a possible trade war between the US and China. The Dow lost 287 points to finish at 24,700, enough to wipe out all 2018 gains, reports MarketWatch. The index, which fell for the sixth straight day, is now down 0.1% for the year. The other major markets also fell—the S&P 500 slipped 11, or 0.4%, and the Nasdaq slid 21, or 0.3%.
> 
> The problem for investors is that the threats about tariffs and retaliatory moves are only growing more heated between President Trump and Beijing, rather than de-escalating as many had hoped. “It’s mainly the trade war that has created such panic in the market because the latest developments have surpassed the expectations of many people in China,” a senior analyst at Central China Securities tells the Wall Street Journal.
> Dow Is Now in the Red for the Year_​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "Shirley"?  I guess that's another insult.  I guess that's just the way you guys are.
> 
> Find a local advisor and ask them if we pay *any *attention to this short term stuff.  Go ahead.  Ask five.  All five will agree with me.  Find ten.
> 
> The press always assigns simplistic reasons to short term fluctuations.  And people like you buy it, WHEN it fits your politics.  When.
> 
> This is my profession, and you're just another partisan.
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *Cnm asked you a simple question.
> 
> You typed: 'Trying to make a large context political/economic "point" based on one morning's Dow futures is silly, ignorant, and transparently partisan.'*
> 
> *And he asked you 'Who is doing that?'*
> 
> *So...? *
> 
> Or are you too stupid/immature to answer that INCREDIBLY simple question?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And here is some advice for free. Stop claiming to be an professional investor/advisor...online bragging means nothing. You could be who you say or a 12 year old desperate for attention. It is impossible to know.
> 
> You might as well claim to be the Postmaster General.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well, you are, of course.  It's your thread.
> 
> Believe what you will.  But I know, by this complete meltdown of yours, that you know I'm right.
> 
> Pretend whatever you'd like.  You're simply out of your league here, in more ways than one.
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOL...okaaaaaaay.
> 
> So just exactly what '_*large context political/economic "point" *_did I try to make with the OP post where I typed _'The DOW will now probably open down for the year...mostly thanks to Trump's stupid trade policies.'
> _
> All I see is a thread about how the recent drop in the DOW is being attributed to Trump's trade war threats. Every, major financial service has said basically the same thing.
> 
> I said nor hinted nor even thought that this was a major turning point or a sign of disaster or anything but a temporary setback for the DOW (unless Trump continues to ratchet up the threats. But I assume someone will talk him out of that).
> 
> 
> So again...what is this _'large context political/economic "point"' _I am supposed to be making?
Click to expand...

"Market dropping, that means Trump bad".

Standard shallow stuff.
.


----------



## Darkwind

Mac1958 said:


> McRocket said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> McRocket said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> McRocket said:
> 
> 
> 
> And you are so stupid and/or childish. Because only an idiot/manchild makes assumptions like you just did with ZERO factual information to back them up.
> 
> 1) I despise both parties. So there is zero 'partisanship' going on. I despised the way GWB AND Obama AND Trump handled/is handling the economy.
> 
> 2) Where in the OP did I say anything about yesterday's market turn being significant or important or anything worth worrying about.
> 
> All I typed was '_The DOW will now probably open down for the year...mostly thanks to Trump's stupid trade policies.'
> _
> And unless you know virtually NOTHING about macroeconomics, you should know that is a true statement.
> 
> 3) *So do tell Mr. Expert on Macroeconomics (more like Mr. I am bored and like to troll the web), tell me EXACTLY what in my OP post was 'silly, ignorant and transparent'?
> 
> (this should be good for a laugh)*
> 
> 
> 
> Wow, you're really triggered.  Try to calm down.
> 
> This is my profession, and I find it pretty funny when wingers use one day - in fact, not even one day, but FUTURES - to (try to) make a point.
> 
> Both ends do it, and it betrays an abject ignorance of how markets work, particularly as they relate to macroeconomics.
> 
> I have to take this stuff seriously.  You just attack people on the internet.
> 
> Have at it, celebrate the worst, if it makes you feel better.  And I reserve the right to giggle.
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I am not 'triggered'. I just LOVE to attack dickheads. For years I could not on other sites. It's so refreshing that I can here.
> 
> And I do this for a living too pal...have a BS in Economics as well.
> 
> 
> Now either answer my question or have the guts to admit you were wrong.
> 
> *So do tell Mr. Expert on Macroeconomics (more like Mr. I am bored and like to troll the web), tell me EXACTLY what in my OP post was 'silly, ignorant and transparent'?*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I just told you.  You tried to make a larger point based on one morning's market futures.
> 
> Only someone who is either a) completely ignorant of this topic, or b) consumed by political ideology would try something that absurd.
> 
> Would you like me to say it a third time, or are you lucid enough to understand?
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't give a fuck what you were thinking when you typed it.
> 
> And again you dodged the question. I guess I have to make it simpler
> 
> *For the third time dickhead...I typed the following: 'The DOW will now probably open down for the year...mostly thanks to Trump's stupid trade policies.'*
> 
> *And you typed: 'Gawd, this stuff is so silly, so ignorant, and so transparent.'*
> 
> *So what exactly about my post was:*
> 
> *- silly
> - ignorant
> - transparent.
> 
> You made the accusation asshole...now let's see you either justify it with facts or have the decency to withdraw it.*
> 
> I assume you will do neither...just another dumb ass troll.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I've answered your question twice now.  A normal adult would get it.
> 
> You're embarrassed and you're lashing out.  I understand.  I've had kids.
> 
> If you don't like my opinion, too bad.   The fact that you're this angry & defensive just adds to my amusement for this thread.
> .
Click to expand...


I think I am going to have to go with, "He isn't lucid at all, let alone with regard to the markets". 

Triggered is the correct word.  Gotta love internet warriors.


----------



## McRocket

Mac1958 said:


> McRocket said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> McRocket said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cnm said:
> 
> 
> 
> Who is doing that? The point is being made on the trade war history and forecasts, Shirley?
> 
> _(Newser) – The stock market opened on a down note and finished in pretty much the same place, all thanks to investor worries about a possible trade war between the US and China. The Dow lost 287 points to finish at 24,700, enough to wipe out all 2018 gains, reports MarketWatch. The index, which fell for the sixth straight day, is now down 0.1% for the year. The other major markets also fell—the S&P 500 slipped 11, or 0.4%, and the Nasdaq slid 21, or 0.3%.
> 
> The problem for investors is that the threats about tariffs and retaliatory moves are only growing more heated between President Trump and Beijing, rather than de-escalating as many had hoped. “It’s mainly the trade war that has created such panic in the market because the latest developments have surpassed the expectations of many people in China,” a senior analyst at Central China Securities tells the Wall Street Journal.
> Dow Is Now in the Red for the Year_​
> 
> 
> 
> "Shirley"?  I guess that's another insult.  I guess that's just the way you guys are.
> 
> Find a local advisor and ask them if we pay *any *attention to this short term stuff.  Go ahead.  Ask five.  All five will agree with me.  Find ten.
> 
> The press always assigns simplistic reasons to short term fluctuations.  And people like you buy it, WHEN it fits your politics.  When.
> 
> This is my profession, and you're just another partisan.
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *Cnm asked you a simple question.
> 
> You typed: 'Trying to make a large context political/economic "point" based on one morning's Dow futures is silly, ignorant, and transparently partisan.'*
> 
> *And he asked you 'Who is doing that?'*
> 
> *So...? *
> 
> Or are you too stupid/immature to answer that INCREDIBLY simple question?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And here is some advice for free. Stop claiming to be an professional investor/advisor...online bragging means nothing. You could be who you say or a 12 year old desperate for attention. It is impossible to know.
> 
> You might as well claim to be the Postmaster General.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well, you are, of course.  It's your thread.
> 
> Believe what you will.  But I know, by this complete meltdown of yours, that you know I'm right.
> 
> Pretend whatever you'd like.  You're simply out of your league here, in more ways than one.
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOL...okaaaaaaay.
> 
> So just exactly what '_*large context political/economic "point" *_did I try to make with the OP post where I typed _'The DOW will now probably open down for the year...mostly thanks to Trump's stupid trade policies.'
> _
> All I see is a thread about how the recent drop in the DOW is being attributed to Trump's trade war threats. Every, major financial service has said basically the same thing.
> 
> I said nor hinted nor even thought that this was a major turning point or a sign of disaster or anything but a temporary setback for the DOW (unless Trump continues to ratchet up the threats. But I assume someone will talk him out of that).
> 
> 
> So again...what is this _'large context political/economic "point"' _I am supposed to be making?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "Market dropping, that means Trump bad".
> 
> Standard shallow stuff.
> .
Click to expand...


Was the Tuesday (and this week's) drop in the DOW primarily due to Trump's trade threats/tariffs?

Yes or no?


BTW, this is from Fox Business News today:

*Dow slips 196 points as trade jitters continue*


----------



## Mac1958

McRocket said:


> Was the Tuesday (and this week's) drop in the DOW primarily due to Trump's trade threats/tariffs?  Yes or no?


Hard to say for sure.  As I said, the media loves to provide simplistic reasons for complicated matters.  I've made no moves for any of my clients based on these little day-to-day dramas, nor has anyone I know.  We know that this situation could change tomorrow.

See, you get your market/economic "news", information and opinion from the media.

I get such information straight from analysts, researchers, wires, fund managers and industry peers whom I admire and trust.

You cherry-pick and post "news" items from these sites that match your opinion, and avoid/ignore that which does not.

I have no such luxury.  I have to carefully and objectively analyze a variety of inputs, and make careful and sober judgements and decisions on that input that directly affect the financial well-being of my +/- 215 advisory clients and families and +/- 95 business clients.

So we're a little different.  I have to take this stuff seriously, while you get to act like an angry and petulant eight-year-old on the internet.
.


----------



## Mac1958

Darkwind said:


> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> McRocket said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> McRocket said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wow, you're really triggered.  Try to calm down.
> 
> This is my profession, and I find it pretty funny when wingers use one day - in fact, not even one day, but FUTURES - to (try to) make a point.
> 
> Both ends do it, and it betrays an abject ignorance of how markets work, particularly as they relate to macroeconomics.
> 
> I have to take this stuff seriously.  You just attack people on the internet.
> 
> Have at it, celebrate the worst, if it makes you feel better.  And I reserve the right to giggle.
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am not 'triggered'. I just LOVE to attack dickheads. For years I could not on other sites. It's so refreshing that I can here.
> 
> And I do this for a living too pal...have a BS in Economics as well.
> 
> 
> Now either answer my question or have the guts to admit you were wrong.
> 
> *So do tell Mr. Expert on Macroeconomics (more like Mr. I am bored and like to troll the web), tell me EXACTLY what in my OP post was 'silly, ignorant and transparent'?*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I just told you.  You tried to make a larger point based on one morning's market futures.
> 
> Only someone who is either a) completely ignorant of this topic, or b) consumed by political ideology would try something that absurd.
> 
> Would you like me to say it a third time, or are you lucid enough to understand?
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't give a fuck what you were thinking when you typed it.
> 
> And again you dodged the question. I guess I have to make it simpler
> 
> *For the third time dickhead...I typed the following: 'The DOW will now probably open down for the year...mostly thanks to Trump's stupid trade policies.'*
> 
> *And you typed: 'Gawd, this stuff is so silly, so ignorant, and so transparent.'*
> 
> *So what exactly about my post was:*
> 
> *- silly
> - ignorant
> - transparent.
> 
> You made the accusation asshole...now let's see you either justify it with facts or have the decency to withdraw it.*
> 
> I assume you will do neither...just another dumb ass troll.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I've answered your question twice now.  A normal adult would get it.
> 
> You're embarrassed and you're lashing out.  I understand.  I've had kids.
> 
> If you don't like my opinion, too bad.   The fact that you're this angry & defensive just adds to my amusement for this thread.
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I think I am going to have to go with, "He isn't lucid at all, let alone with regard to the markets".
> 
> Triggered is the correct word.  Gotta love internet warriors.
Click to expand...

Sometimes they go full drama queen like this.  

This is one fascinating place.
.


----------



## McRocket

Mac1958 said:


> McRocket said:
> 
> 
> 
> Was the Tuesday (and this week's) drop in the DOW primarily due to Trump's trade threats/tariffs?  Yes or no?
> 
> 
> 
> Hard to say for sure.  As I said, the media loves to provide simplistic reasons for complicated matters.  I've made no moves for any of my clients based on these little day-to-day dramas, nor has anyone I know.
> 
> See, you get your market/economic "news", information and opinion from the media.
> 
> I get such information straight from analysts, researchers, fund managers and industry peers whom I admire and trust.
> 
> You cherry-pick and post "news" items from these sites that match your opinion, and avoid/ignore that which does not.
> 
> I have to carefully analyze a variety of input, and make decisions on that input that directly affect the financial well-being of my +/- 215 advisory clients and families and +/- 95 business clients.
> 
> So we're a little different.  I have to take this stuff seriously, and you act like an angry and petulant eight-year-old on the internet.
> .
Click to expand...


Blah blah blah....I told you, save the 'your profession' bullshit. No one with a properly working brain is buying it.

And no...I do not get my market data from the media...only idiots do that. But I cannot post links to my sources...so it has to be from the MSM.

*And if you honestly do not realize that the main reason for the DOW drop this week is the trade troubles...then you are either lying about your job or you suck at it. It's as plain as friggin' day.

*
And for the last time you loser...I am not politically loyal to anyone. Both major political parties STINK. They are pathetic. And I have never and will never vote for them...either one.

*I am an Austrian Schooler...so I am loyal to free trade. I am loyal to balanced budgets, low taxes, small government, less regulations, no Fed.
 None of the last three POTUS's did any of these (Trump's lowering of corporate taxes - which were good - decrease in some regs and so on are FAR outweighed by his moronic trade ideas and his out-of-control spending).*

Here is what I thought of the 'Great Recession', for example.

The best Americans are making the rules again...Hahaha

Little doubt you are too thick to see the truth of that either.


I had hoped from a post I saw of yours last week that you were reasonable. And I gave you a chance to prove you were. But your ridiculous assumptions, childish refusal to take responsibility for it and insistence on putting words in everyone's mouths shows that my initial deduction about you was erroneous. 
  LOL...it took two posters and five requests for you to answer one simple question.

So be it.

We are done here...now I know not to take you seriously in future.

Good day.


----------



## Mac1958

McRocket said:


> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> McRocket said:
> 
> 
> 
> Was the Tuesday (and this week's) drop in the DOW primarily due to Trump's trade threats/tariffs?  Yes or no?
> 
> 
> 
> Hard to say for sure.  As I said, the media loves to provide simplistic reasons for complicated matters.  I've made no moves for any of my clients based on these little day-to-day dramas, nor has anyone I know.
> 
> See, you get your market/economic "news", information and opinion from the media.
> 
> I get such information straight from analysts, researchers, fund managers and industry peers whom I admire and trust.
> 
> You cherry-pick and post "news" items from these sites that match your opinion, and avoid/ignore that which does not.
> 
> I have to carefully analyze a variety of input, and make decisions on that input that directly affect the financial well-being of my +/- 215 advisory clients and families and +/- 95 business clients.
> 
> So we're a little different.  I have to take this stuff seriously, and you act like an angry and petulant eight-year-old on the internet.
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Blah blah blah....I told you, save the 'your profession' bullshit. No one with a properly working brain is buying it.
> 
> And no...I do not get my market data from the media...only idiots do that. But I cannot post links to my sources...so it has to be from the MSM.
> 
> *And if you honestly do not realize that the main reason for the DOW drop this week is the trade troubles...then you are either lying about your job or you suck at it. It's as plain as friggin' day.
> 
> *
> And for the last time you loser...I am not politically loyal to anyone. Both major political parties STINK. They are pathetic. And I have never and will never vote for them...either one.
> 
> I am an Austrian Schooler...so I am loyal to free trade. I am loyal to balanced budgets, low taxes, small government, less regulations, no Fed.
> None of the last three POTUS's did any of these (Trump's lowering of corporate taxes - which were good - decrease in some regs and so on are FAR outweighed by his moronic trade ideas and his out-of-control spending).
> 
> Here is what I thought of the 'Great Recession', for example.
> 
> The best Americans are making the rules again...Hahaha
> 
> Little doubt you are too thick to see the truth of that either.
> 
> 
> I had hoped from a post I saw of yours last week that you were reasonable. And I gave you a chance to prove you were. But your ridiculous assumptions, childish refusal to take responsibility for it and insistence on putting words in everyone's mouths shows that my initial deductions about you was wrong.
> 
> So be it.
> 
> We are done here...now I know not to take you seriously in future.
> 
> Good day.
Click to expand...

And good day to you!
.


----------



## Darkwind

Mac1958 said:


> Darkwind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> McRocket said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> McRocket said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am not 'triggered'. I just LOVE to attack dickheads. For years I could not on other sites. It's so refreshing that I can here.
> 
> And I do this for a living too pal...have a BS in Economics as well.
> 
> 
> Now either answer my question or have the guts to admit you were wrong.
> 
> *So do tell Mr. Expert on Macroeconomics (more like Mr. I am bored and like to troll the web), tell me EXACTLY what in my OP post was 'silly, ignorant and transparent'?*
> 
> 
> 
> I just told you.  You tried to make a larger point based on one morning's market futures.
> 
> Only someone who is either a) completely ignorant of this topic, or b) consumed by political ideology would try something that absurd.
> 
> Would you like me to say it a third time, or are you lucid enough to understand?
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't give a fuck what you were thinking when you typed it.
> 
> And again you dodged the question. I guess I have to make it simpler
> 
> *For the third time dickhead...I typed the following: 'The DOW will now probably open down for the year...mostly thanks to Trump's stupid trade policies.'*
> 
> *And you typed: 'Gawd, this stuff is so silly, so ignorant, and so transparent.'*
> 
> *So what exactly about my post was:*
> 
> *- silly
> - ignorant
> - transparent.
> 
> You made the accusation asshole...now let's see you either justify it with facts or have the decency to withdraw it.*
> 
> I assume you will do neither...just another dumb ass troll.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I've answered your question twice now.  A normal adult would get it.
> 
> You're embarrassed and you're lashing out.  I understand.  I've had kids.
> 
> If you don't like my opinion, too bad.   The fact that you're this angry & defensive just adds to my amusement for this thread.
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I think I am going to have to go with, "He isn't lucid at all, let alone with regard to the markets".
> 
> Triggered is the correct word.  Gotta love internet warriors.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sometimes they go full drama queen like this.
> 
> This is one fascinating place.
> .
Click to expand...

The stock market, the stock market!!!!


----------



## Mac1958

Darkwind said:


> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Darkwind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> McRocket said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I just told you.  You tried to make a larger point based on one morning's market futures.
> 
> Only someone who is either a) completely ignorant of this topic, or b) consumed by political ideology would try something that absurd.
> 
> Would you like me to say it a third time, or are you lucid enough to understand?
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't give a fuck what you were thinking when you typed it.
> 
> And again you dodged the question. I guess I have to make it simpler
> 
> *For the third time dickhead...I typed the following: 'The DOW will now probably open down for the year...mostly thanks to Trump's stupid trade policies.'*
> 
> *And you typed: 'Gawd, this stuff is so silly, so ignorant, and so transparent.'*
> 
> *So what exactly about my post was:*
> 
> *- silly
> - ignorant
> - transparent.
> 
> You made the accusation asshole...now let's see you either justify it with facts or have the decency to withdraw it.*
> 
> I assume you will do neither...just another dumb ass troll.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I've answered your question twice now.  A normal adult would get it.
> 
> You're embarrassed and you're lashing out.  I understand.  I've had kids.
> 
> If you don't like my opinion, too bad.   The fact that you're this angry & defensive just adds to my amusement for this thread.
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I think I am going to have to go with, "He isn't lucid at all, let alone with regard to the markets".
> 
> Triggered is the correct word.  Gotta love internet warriors.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sometimes they go full drama queen like this.
> 
> This is one fascinating place.
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The stock market, the stock market!!!!
Click to expand...

Seriously, I don't know how some folks make it through a freakin' day.


.


----------



## McRocket

DOW futures are up 135. Looks like the losing streak might be coming to an end.


----------



## McRocket

Oops...perhaps I spoke too soon.

Trump threatens 20% tariff on all car imports from the EU


----------



## McRocket

_'Increased threat of a trade war is ramping up fears of a 'full-blown recession'_

_


Some economists worry that the escalation of trade tensions could tip the U.S. economy into recession.
A pullback would come just as GDP appears set to pull out of its post-financial crisis malaise, with the Federal Reserve projecting growth of 2.8 percent this year.
Looking at the current data, it would take a heavy shock to send the U.S. into recession, as consumer and business confidence is near record highs and the unemployment rate is at a generational low.'
_
_'Even as growth ramps up to what could be the fastest rate since before the financial crisis, economists are worried that a trade war could tip the U.S. into a significant slowdown or even a recession.

Fears over a GDP pullback come as President Donald Trump threatens another, more severe round of tariffs aimed both at China and the European Union.

Specifically, the worry is that the duties could spark a larger global trade war that triggers inflation and kills U.S. growth just as it appears to be accelerating out of its post-crisis malaise.


"Our calculations suggest that a major trade war would lead to a significant reduction in growth," Michelle Meyer, U.S. economist at Bank of America Merrill Lynch, said in a note. "A decline in confidence and supply chain disruptions could amplify the trade shock, leading to an outright recession. We continue to believe that the probability of a full blown trade war is low but the risks are rising and it remains a key uncertainty to our outlook."'_
_Increased threat of a trade war is ramping up fears of a 'full-blown recession'_


----------



## McRocket

Mac1958 said:


> McRocket said:
> 
> 
> 
> Was the Tuesday (and this week's) drop in the DOW primarily due to Trump's trade threats/tariffs?  Yes or no?
> 
> 
> 
> Hard to say for sure.
> .
Click to expand...


*Trump's trade war will soon hit 65 percent of global business leaders: CNBC survey*

U.S. trade policy has become the top concern among chief financial officers, according to a CNBC quarterly survey.

Roughly two-thirds of North American and Asia-Pacific CFOs say U.S. trade policy will have a negative impact on their company over the next six months.
Seven of the 16 biggest declines in the Dow Jones Industrial Average this year have been sparked by trade concerns.
Nearly two-thirds of CFOs say US trade policy will hurt their companies over the next 6 months

Oh yeah..._REALLY_ hard to say.

What a macroeconomic ignoramus you are.

One would have to be staggeringly inept to have you investing for them - if you are an investor/fund manager (which I seriously doubt). An idiot can see that a global trade war (if it happened) would negatively hit most major, multi-national companies (like those in the DOW). A first year high school student could figure that one out.

DUH.


You must have been one of those losers you told your 'clients' (yeah - like you have any) to 'hold' in late 2007 - just like the morons at the Fed basically did. While I completely liquidated my portfolio in early September '07'.


Don't bother replying - I will not read it. You are not worth my time....but I was bored, saw the article and got a chuckle thinking of your moronic post.


----------



## Mac1958

McRocket said:


> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> McRocket said:
> 
> 
> 
> Was the Tuesday (and this week's) drop in the DOW primarily due to Trump's trade threats/tariffs?  Yes or no?
> 
> 
> 
> Hard to say for sure.
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *Trump's trade war will soon hit 65 percent of global business leaders: CNBC survey*
> 
> U.S. trade policy has become the top concern among chief financial officers, according to a CNBC quarterly survey.
> 
> Roughly two-thirds of North American and Asia-Pacific CFOs say U.S. trade policy will have a negative impact on their company over the next six months.
> Seven of the 16 biggest declines in the Dow Jones Industrial Average this year have been sparked by trade concerns.
> Nearly two-thirds of CFOs say US trade policy will hurt their companies over the next 6 months
> 
> Oh yeah..._REALLY_ hard to say.
> 
> What a macroeconomic ignoramus you are.
> 
> One would have to be staggeringly inept to have you investing for them - if you are an investor/fund manager (which I seriously doubt). An idiot can see that a global trade war (if it happened) would negatively hit most major, multi-national companies (like those in the DOW). A first year high school student could figure that one out.
> 
> DUH.
> 
> 
> You must have been one of those losers you told your 'clients' (yeah - like you have any) to 'hold' in late 2007 - just like the morons at the Fed basically did. While I completely liquidated my portfolio in early September '07'.
> 
> 
> Don't bother replying - I will not read it. You are not worth my time....but I was bored, saw the article and got a chuckle thinking of your moronic post.
Click to expand...

I've noticed you do this "don't bother replying, I will not read it" thing quite often, mixed in with your standard personal insults and name-calling.

 I wonder if you're like this in real life.

I'm so thankful I'm not like you.
.


----------



## deanrd

We've already used up our Obama.
 We don't have another one to bring us out of another Republican Recession.


----------



## McRocket

Mac1958 said:


> McRocket said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> McRocket said:
> 
> 
> 
> Was the Tuesday (and this week's) drop in the DOW primarily due to Trump's trade threats/tariffs?  Yes or no?
> 
> 
> 
> Hard to say for sure.
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *Trump's trade war will soon hit 65 percent of global business leaders: CNBC survey*
> 
> U.S. trade policy has become the top concern among chief financial officers, according to a CNBC quarterly survey.
> 
> Roughly two-thirds of North American and Asia-Pacific CFOs say U.S. trade policy will have a negative impact on their company over the next six months.
> Seven of the 16 biggest declines in the Dow Jones Industrial Average this year have been sparked by trade concerns.
> Nearly two-thirds of CFOs say US trade policy will hurt their companies over the next 6 months
> 
> Oh yeah..._REALLY_ hard to say.
> 
> What a macroeconomic ignoramus you are.
> 
> One would have to be staggeringly inept to have you investing for them - if you are an investor/fund manager (which I seriously doubt). An idiot can see that a global trade war (if it happened) would negatively hit most major, multi-national companies (like those in the DOW). A first year high school student could figure that one out.
> 
> DUH.
> 
> 
> You must have been one of those losers you told your 'clients' (yeah - like you have any) to 'hold' in late 2007 - just like the morons at the Fed basically did. While I completely liquidated my portfolio in early September '07'.
> 
> 
> Don't bother replying - I will not read it. You are not worth my time....but I was bored, saw the article and got a chuckle thinking of your moronic post.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I've noticed you do this "don't bother replying, I will not read it" thing quite often, mixed in with your standard personal insults and name-calling.
> 
> I wonder if you're like this in real life.
> 
> I'm so thankful I'm not like you.
> .
Click to expand...


LOL...I knew you would respond...even though I told you I would not read it (and I didn't).

Your type - with a huge ego - ALWAYS has to have an audience.

I knew it as soon as you told some other poster that (paraphrasing) that he should just believe you because you said that you did this for a living.
LOL...like that is worth anything online.

And I am a trillionaire who owns all the Federal Reserve shares.

Have a nice day.


----------



## Mac1958

McRocket said:


> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> McRocket said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> McRocket said:
> 
> 
> 
> Was the Tuesday (and this week's) drop in the DOW primarily due to Trump's trade threats/tariffs?  Yes or no?
> 
> 
> 
> Hard to say for sure.
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *Trump's trade war will soon hit 65 percent of global business leaders: CNBC survey*
> 
> U.S. trade policy has become the top concern among chief financial officers, according to a CNBC quarterly survey.
> 
> Roughly two-thirds of North American and Asia-Pacific CFOs say U.S. trade policy will have a negative impact on their company over the next six months.
> Seven of the 16 biggest declines in the Dow Jones Industrial Average this year have been sparked by trade concerns.
> Nearly two-thirds of CFOs say US trade policy will hurt their companies over the next 6 months
> 
> Oh yeah..._REALLY_ hard to say.
> 
> What a macroeconomic ignoramus you are.
> 
> One would have to be staggeringly inept to have you investing for them - if you are an investor/fund manager (which I seriously doubt). An idiot can see that a global trade war (if it happened) would negatively hit most major, multi-national companies (like those in the DOW). A first year high school student could figure that one out.
> 
> DUH.
> 
> 
> You must have been one of those losers you told your 'clients' (yeah - like you have any) to 'hold' in late 2007 - just like the morons at the Fed basically did. While I completely liquidated my portfolio in early September '07'.
> 
> 
> Don't bother replying - I will not read it. You are not worth my time....but I was bored, saw the article and got a chuckle thinking of your moronic post.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I've noticed you do this "don't bother replying, I will not read it" thing quite often, mixed in with your standard personal insults and name-calling.
> 
> I wonder if you're like this in real life.
> 
> I'm so thankful I'm not like you.
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> LOL...I knew you would respond...even though I told you I would not read it (and I didn't).
> 
> Your type - with a huge ego - ALWAYS has to have an audience.
> 
> I knew it as soon as you told some other poster that (paraphrasing) that he should just believe you because you said that you did this for a living.
> LOL...like that is worth anything online.
> 
> And I am a trillionaire who owns all the Federal Reserve shares.
> 
> Have a nice day.
Click to expand...

Okay, you too!
.


----------



## McRocket

Trump issues challenge to trading partners: Bring down barriers or face 'reciprocity'

Trump...the idiot...is at it again.

DOW Futures are down over 150.


----------



## McRocket

Trump's Doomsday Gamble In China Trade War


----------



## McRocket

DOW down over 200 points in pre-market trading.

If it opens at this level, that would mean the DOW has basically done zip in the last 8 months of trading.


----------



## Bruce_T_Laney

Mac1958 said:


> Oh good, another shallow, hyper-partisan thread on the stock market and macroeconomics. We need at least two or three of these per day.
> 
> The market gets a little emotional now and then, the "press" tries comically to assign various motivations, and each end of the spectrum celebrates any bad stock market news when the other side is in power.  And, of course, both sides pretend the stock market is the economy when it suits them.
> 
> Ultimately, the market always calms down and remembers it's just about earnings.
> 
> Gawd, this stuff is so silly, so ignorant, and so transparent.
> .



When the dow goes down it is because of:

1. Republicans and their policies

2. Greedy Corporate America

If you do not believe then ask anyone that watches MSNBC, CNN or other mainstream media outlets and they will gladly tell you that if the dow falls it is one of the two I just listed...

When the Dow would go up and down during Obama term, well the down was because of the GOP House and Greedy Corporate Executives and the up was because of Obama and his glorious leadership...

See how it works?


----------



## Mac1958

Bruce_T_Laney said:


> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh good, another shallow, hyper-partisan thread on the stock market and macroeconomics. We need at least two or three of these per day.
> 
> The market gets a little emotional now and then, the "press" tries comically to assign various motivations, and each end of the spectrum celebrates any bad stock market news when the other side is in power.  And, of course, both sides pretend the stock market is the economy when it suits them.
> 
> Ultimately, the market always calms down and remembers it's just about earnings.
> 
> Gawd, this stuff is so silly, so ignorant, and so transparent.
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When the dow goes down it is because of:
> 
> 1. Republicans and their policies
> 
> 2. Greedy Corporate America
> 
> If you do not believe then ask anyone that watches MSNBC, CNN or other mainstream media outlets and they will gladly tell you that if the dow falls it is one of the two I just listed...
> 
> When the Dow would go up and down during Obama term, well the down was because of the GOP House and Greedy Corporate Executives and the up was because of Obama and his glorious leadership...
> 
> See how it works?
Click to expand...

Yeah.  The general principle for out-of-power wingers is to hope for and celebrate the worst and minimize/deflect away any good news.

Both ends are pretty obvious, and they're too full of themselves to see it.

This party-over-country shit is killing us.
.


----------



## McRocket

Bruce_T_Laney said:


> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh good, another shallow, hyper-partisan thread on the stock market and macroeconomics. We need at least two or three of these per day.
> 
> The market gets a little emotional now and then, the "press" tries comically to assign various motivations, and each end of the spectrum celebrates any bad stock market news when the other side is in power.  And, of course, both sides pretend the stock market is the economy when it suits them.
> 
> Ultimately, the market always calms down and remembers it's just about earnings.
> 
> Gawd, this stuff is so silly, so ignorant, and so transparent.
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When the dow goes down it is because of:
> 
> 1. Republicans and their policies
> 
> 2. Greedy Corporate America
> 
> If you do not believe then ask anyone that watches MSNBC, CNN or other mainstream media outlets and they will gladly tell you that if the dow falls it is one of the two I just listed...
> 
> When the Dow would go up and down during Obama term, well the down was because of the GOP House and Greedy Corporate Executives and the up was because of Obama and his glorious leadership...
> 
> See how it works?
Click to expand...



Of course, both of your examples are wrong (as I assume you know).

The DOW goes up and down for a myriad of reasons.

*The main reasons the DOW zoomed under Obama and initially under Trump was primarily to do with ZIRP and QE (both via the Fed). And both parties agreed with this FED policy.*

*The main reason the DOW has been flat for 8 months is because ZIRP and QE are ending PLUS Trump is ramping up trade fears (unnecessarily, IMO).*

*So the main reason for the DOW's performance between early April 2009 and early 2018 was the Federal Reserve...not either party (though both parties made sure the people whom are running the Fed continued ZIRP and QE).

Politics in and of itself has VERY little to do with the DOW (unless they directly influence the economy - as Trump's tariffs/trade threats have).
*
If you do not know this - then you do not understand macroeconomics.


Personally, I don't give a shit who is in power...so long as they balance the books, help those who cannot help themselves, do NOT get militarily involved in foreign affairs (unless a state of war is declared) and leave the economy alone.

However, arrogant and/or ignorant people on this subject (like Mac1958 and possibly yourself) assume that if someone disapproves of a political policy (like Trump's trade ideas)...that means they MUST be taking sides.
*They simply cannot fathom that one can have opinions of individual policies WITHOUT necessarily being politically partisan.*


----------



## Bruce_T_Laney

Mac1958 said:


> Bruce_T_Laney said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh good, another shallow, hyper-partisan thread on the stock market and macroeconomics. We need at least two or three of these per day.
> 
> The market gets a little emotional now and then, the "press" tries comically to assign various motivations, and each end of the spectrum celebrates any bad stock market news when the other side is in power.  And, of course, both sides pretend the stock market is the economy when it suits them.
> 
> Ultimately, the market always calms down and remembers it's just about earnings.
> 
> Gawd, this stuff is so silly, so ignorant, and so transparent.
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When the dow goes down it is because of:
> 
> 1. Republicans and their policies
> 
> 2. Greedy Corporate America
> 
> If you do not believe then ask anyone that watches MSNBC, CNN or other mainstream media outlets and they will gladly tell you that if the dow falls it is one of the two I just listed...
> 
> When the Dow would go up and down during Obama term, well the down was because of the GOP House and Greedy Corporate Executives and the up was because of Obama and his glorious leadership...
> 
> See how it works?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah.  The general principle for out-of-power wingers is to hope for and celebrate the worst and minimize/deflect away any good news.
> 
> Both ends are pretty obvious, and they're too full of themselves to see it.
> 
> This party-over-country shit is killing us.
> .
Click to expand...


How dare you my kind sir but it is well known my poitical party is better than yours!!!

( it remind you of those that still scream their daddy can beat your daddy up nonsense )

It is true the op'er is looking for any negative story so it can justify their support of the opposition party that is out of power.

You are also correct when Obama was in office many on the right did the same damn thing...

As we sip our coffee and you get your daily dose of bloomberg and I surf Al Jazeera it make me wonder when will we get off the fence and become partisan whores that use the Dow Jones Index to justify our hatred for the political party in power?

Maybe we are not miserable enough yet or we are more of a byproduct of a dying breed or both or something else...

But let me not derail the mad rantings of this great and wonderful thread because our OP is attempting to teach us Trump policies are bad and we must comply...


----------



## McRocket

DOW down over 300 as of now.


----------



## McRocket

FANG Freefall Continues

_'Safe-haven' FANG stocks are getting slammed this morning, extending Friday's losses as China trade war rhetoric tamps down the market's enthusiasm for piling money into no-brainer extreme multiple stocks..._

_This is the biggest drop in FANG stocks in almost 3 months...'_


FANG Freefall Continues


----------



## McRocket

If Trump wants to keep both houses...he should hold off on all this tariff crap until after November.

This may not cost him the 2 houses by themselves. But they sure are not helping things.


----------



## McRocket

Make that down 450 on the day (so far).

And the VIX started the day at 13.77...is now over 18.


----------



## McRocket

Stocks Surge After Navarro Says "No Plan For Investment Restrictions", Calls Market Slide "Overreaction"

_'With stocks threatening to collapse into the close, just after 3:30pm Trump's trade advisor, and the alleged brain behind the Chinese trade war, emerged with some soothing words for stocks, saying that there are no plans to impose investment restrictions - even though Steven Mnuchin clearly said there are, and not just China but all countries - and that today's market slide is an overreaction, clearly unable to grasp that for the US trade position to be taken seriously, the markets have to dump.'_

_Stocks Surge After Navarro Says "No Plan For Investment Restrictions", Calls Market Slide "Overreaction"_


----------



## McRocket

Mac1958 said:


> McRocket said:
> 
> 
> 
> Was the Tuesday (and this week's) drop in the DOW primarily due to Trump's trade threats/tariffs?  Yes or no?
> 
> 
> 
> Hard to say for sure.  As I said, the media loves to provide simplistic reasons for complicated matters.  I've made no moves for any of my clients based on these little day-to-day dramas, nor has anyone I know.  We know that this situation could change tomorrow.
> 
> See, you get your market/economic "news", information and opinion from the media.
> 
> I get such information straight from analysts, researchers, wires, fund managers and industry peers whom I admire and trust.
> 
> You cherry-pick and post "news" items from these sites that match your opinion, and avoid/ignore that which does not.
> 
> I have no such luxury.  I have to carefully and objectively analyze a variety of inputs, and make careful and sober judgements and decisions on that input that directly affect the financial well-being of my +/- 215 advisory clients and families and +/- 95 business clients.
> 
> So we're a little different.  I have to take this stuff seriously, while you get to act like an angry and petulant eight-year-old on the internet.
> .
Click to expand...


Still '_hard to say for sure'_ if this recent drop in the DOW is mostly due to Trump's tariff/trade threats?


Note - if you still think so, then you owe it to your (supposed) clients to retire IMMEDIATELY...because you know shit about macroeconomics. It was pathetic enough that you did not grasp the RIDICULOUSLY obvious last week. But if you are still unsure...you are utterly hopeless at this.


----------



## Mac1958

McRocket said:


> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> McRocket said:
> 
> 
> 
> Was the Tuesday (and this week's) drop in the DOW primarily due to Trump's trade threats/tariffs?  Yes or no?
> 
> 
> 
> Hard to say for sure.  As I said, the media loves to provide simplistic reasons for complicated matters.  I've made no moves for any of my clients based on these little day-to-day dramas, nor has anyone I know.  We know that this situation could change tomorrow.
> 
> See, you get your market/economic "news", information and opinion from the media.
> 
> I get such information straight from analysts, researchers, wires, fund managers and industry peers whom I admire and trust.
> 
> You cherry-pick and post "news" items from these sites that match your opinion, and avoid/ignore that which does not.
> 
> I have no such luxury.  I have to carefully and objectively analyze a variety of inputs, and make careful and sober judgements and decisions on that input that directly affect the financial well-being of my +/- 215 advisory clients and families and +/- 95 business clients.
> 
> So we're a little different.  I have to take this stuff seriously, while you get to act like an angry and petulant eight-year-old on the internet.
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Still '_hard to say for sure'_ if this recent drop in the DOW is mostly due to Trump's tariff/trade threats?
> 
> 
> Note - if you still think so, then you owe it to your (supposed) clients to retire IMMEDIATELY...because you know shit about macroeconomics. It was pathetic enough that you did not grasp the RIDICULOUSLY obvious last week. But if you are still unsure...you are utterly hopeless at this.
Click to expand...

That's the current meme.  But I also know that the trade situation could change tomorrow, and the market would react accordingly.  And there's also going to be a downdraft effect, where people sell into momentum.

Unlike you, I look long term, unlike you I know not to extrapolate market movements, and unlike you, I'm hoping for the best.

So, you can enjoy the damage, and my practice is just fine. 

You are one miserable, nasty person.  I feel sorry for you.
.


----------



## McRocket

Mac1958 said:


> McRocket said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> McRocket said:
> 
> 
> 
> Was the Tuesday (and this week's) drop in the DOW primarily due to Trump's trade threats/tariffs?  Yes or no?
> 
> 
> 
> Hard to say for sure.  As I said, the media loves to provide simplistic reasons for complicated matters.  I've made no moves for any of my clients based on these little day-to-day dramas, nor has anyone I know.  We know that this situation could change tomorrow.
> 
> See, you get your market/economic "news", information and opinion from the media.
> 
> I get such information straight from analysts, researchers, wires, fund managers and industry peers whom I admire and trust.
> 
> You cherry-pick and post "news" items from these sites that match your opinion, and avoid/ignore that which does not.
> 
> I have no such luxury.  I have to carefully and objectively analyze a variety of inputs, and make careful and sober judgements and decisions on that input that directly affect the financial well-being of my +/- 215 advisory clients and families and +/- 95 business clients.
> 
> So we're a little different.  I have to take this stuff seriously, while you get to act like an angry and petulant eight-year-old on the internet.
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Still '_hard to say for sure'_ if this recent drop in the DOW is mostly due to Trump's tariff/trade threats?
> 
> 
> Note - if you still think so, then you owe it to your (supposed) clients to retire IMMEDIATELY...because you know shit about macroeconomics. It was pathetic enough that you did not grasp the RIDICULOUSLY obvious last week. But if you are still unsure...you are utterly hopeless at this.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's the current meme.  But I also know that the trade situation could change tomorrow, and the market would react accordingly.  And there's also going to be a downdraft effect, where people sell into momentum.
> 
> Unlike you, I look long term, unlike you I know not to extrapolate market movements, and unlike you, I'm hoping for the best.
> 
> So, you can enjoy the damage, and my practice is just fine.
> 
> You are one miserable, nasty person.  I feel sorry for you.
> .
Click to expand...



Hey...you are the one that put words in my mouth and was an asshole first pal. So look in the mirror for the blame for me treating you like you deserve.
 Plus you are arrogant and rude to others (other then me)...I don't like people like that.


And you ducked my question....it is only 'yes' or 'no'. I did not ask about the future...I asked ONLY about the recent past and today.

(for God's sakes...when Navarro came out and threw the markets a bone - the DOW immediately skyrocketed 100 points right before the close. How can you be so INCREDIBLY blind?)

*Is the recent DOW drop primarily (not completely - primarily) to do with Trump' s tariffs/trade threats.*

*YES OR NO?*


----------



## Mac1958

McRocket said:


> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> McRocket said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> McRocket said:
> 
> 
> 
> Was the Tuesday (and this week's) drop in the DOW primarily due to Trump's trade threats/tariffs?  Yes or no?
> 
> 
> 
> Hard to say for sure.  As I said, the media loves to provide simplistic reasons for complicated matters.  I've made no moves for any of my clients based on these little day-to-day dramas, nor has anyone I know.  We know that this situation could change tomorrow.
> 
> See, you get your market/economic "news", information and opinion from the media.
> 
> I get such information straight from analysts, researchers, wires, fund managers and industry peers whom I admire and trust.
> 
> You cherry-pick and post "news" items from these sites that match your opinion, and avoid/ignore that which does not.
> 
> I have no such luxury.  I have to carefully and objectively analyze a variety of inputs, and make careful and sober judgements and decisions on that input that directly affect the financial well-being of my +/- 215 advisory clients and families and +/- 95 business clients.
> 
> So we're a little different.  I have to take this stuff seriously, while you get to act like an angry and petulant eight-year-old on the internet.
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Still '_hard to say for sure'_ if this recent drop in the DOW is mostly due to Trump's tariff/trade threats?
> 
> 
> Note - if you still think so, then you owe it to your (supposed) clients to retire IMMEDIATELY...because you know shit about macroeconomics. It was pathetic enough that you did not grasp the RIDICULOUSLY obvious last week. But if you are still unsure...you are utterly hopeless at this.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's the current meme.  But I also know that the trade situation could change tomorrow, and the market would react accordingly.  And there's also going to be a downdraft effect, where people sell into momentum.
> 
> Unlike you, I look long term, unlike you I know not to extrapolate market movements, and unlike you, I'm hoping for the best.
> 
> So, you can enjoy the damage, and my practice is just fine.
> 
> You are one miserable, nasty person.  I feel sorry for you.
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Hey...you are the one that put words in my mouth and was an asshole first pal. So look in the mirror for the blame for me treating you like you deserve.
> Plus you are arrogant and rude to others (other then me)...I don't like people like that.
> 
> 
> And you ducked my question....it is only 'yes' or 'no'. I did not ask about the future...I asked ONLY about the recent past and today.
> 
> (for God's sakes...when Navarro came out and threw the markets a bone - the DOW immediately skyrocketed 100 points right before the close. How can you be so INCREDIBLY blind?)
> 
> *Is the recent DOW drop primarily (not completely - primarily) to do with Trump' s tariffs/trade threats.*
> 
> *YES OR NO?*
Click to expand...

Yes, I think so.

Which doesn't in the least change my original post, the one that has set you off like nothing I've ever seen.

I gave you a direct answer, please return the favor:

Would you say that you're like this in real life?
.


----------



## McRocket

Mac1958 said:


> McRocket said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> McRocket said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> McRocket said:
> 
> 
> 
> Was the Tuesday (and this week's) drop in the DOW primarily due to Trump's trade threats/tariffs?  Yes or no?
> 
> 
> 
> Hard to say for sure.  As I said, the media loves to provide simplistic reasons for complicated matters.  I've made no moves for any of my clients based on these little day-to-day dramas, nor has anyone I know.  We know that this situation could change tomorrow.
> 
> See, you get your market/economic "news", information and opinion from the media.
> 
> I get such information straight from analysts, researchers, wires, fund managers and industry peers whom I admire and trust.
> 
> You cherry-pick and post "news" items from these sites that match your opinion, and avoid/ignore that which does not.
> 
> I have no such luxury.  I have to carefully and objectively analyze a variety of inputs, and make careful and sober judgements and decisions on that input that directly affect the financial well-being of my +/- 215 advisory clients and families and +/- 95 business clients.
> 
> So we're a little different.  I have to take this stuff seriously, while you get to act like an angry and petulant eight-year-old on the internet.
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Still '_hard to say for sure'_ if this recent drop in the DOW is mostly due to Trump's tariff/trade threats?
> 
> 
> Note - if you still think so, then you owe it to your (supposed) clients to retire IMMEDIATELY...because you know shit about macroeconomics. It was pathetic enough that you did not grasp the RIDICULOUSLY obvious last week. But if you are still unsure...you are utterly hopeless at this.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's the current meme.  But I also know that the trade situation could change tomorrow, and the market would react accordingly.  And there's also going to be a downdraft effect, where people sell into momentum.
> 
> Unlike you, I look long term, unlike you I know not to extrapolate market movements, and unlike you, I'm hoping for the best.
> 
> So, you can enjoy the damage, and my practice is just fine.
> 
> You are one miserable, nasty person.  I feel sorry for you.
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Hey...you are the one that put words in my mouth and was an asshole first pal. So look in the mirror for the blame for me treating you like you deserve.
> Plus you are arrogant and rude to others (other then me)...I don't like people like that.
> 
> 
> And you ducked my question....it is only 'yes' or 'no'. I did not ask about the future...I asked ONLY about the recent past and today.
> 
> (for God's sakes...when Navarro came out and threw the markets a bone - the DOW immediately skyrocketed 100 points right before the close. How can you be so INCREDIBLY blind?)
> 
> *Is the recent DOW drop primarily (not completely - primarily) to do with Trump' s tariffs/trade threats.*
> 
> *YES OR NO?*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, I think so.
> 
> Which doesn't in the least change my original post, the one that has set you off like nothing I've ever seen.
> 
> I gave you a direct answer, please return the favor:
> 
> Would you say that you're like this in real life?
> .
Click to expand...


So last week's DOW drop you have no idea if it was or was not due PRIMARILY to Trump's tariffs/trade threats? But all of a sudden - this week you are - sort of - sure.

Brother...you are in the wrong line of work if something so staggering obvious as what has hit the DOW (I am NOT talking about any other index - JUST the DOW) over the last 8 days leaves you unsure as to it's primary cause.
  I am not saying that to attack you....I am giving you sincere advice. You (or so you say) are responsible for other people's money, for God's sake. And even this INCREDIBLY OBVIOUS sign is going more or less right over your head?


To answer your question? Yes, when I see people - in real life - being arrogant, condescending and mean to others, do I verbally attack them? You bet I do. 


We are done here, for now.
Clearly you do not have a firm grasp on macroeconomics and also appear also closed minded on....er....everything. So further discussion with you is clearly pointless.

Have a nice day.


----------



## Mac1958

McRocket said:


> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> McRocket said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> McRocket said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hard to say for sure.  As I said, the media loves to provide simplistic reasons for complicated matters.  I've made no moves for any of my clients based on these little day-to-day dramas, nor has anyone I know.  We know that this situation could change tomorrow.
> 
> See, you get your market/economic "news", information and opinion from the media.
> 
> I get such information straight from analysts, researchers, wires, fund managers and industry peers whom I admire and trust.
> 
> You cherry-pick and post "news" items from these sites that match your opinion, and avoid/ignore that which does not.
> 
> I have no such luxury.  I have to carefully and objectively analyze a variety of inputs, and make careful and sober judgements and decisions on that input that directly affect the financial well-being of my +/- 215 advisory clients and families and +/- 95 business clients.
> 
> So we're a little different.  I have to take this stuff seriously, while you get to act like an angry and petulant eight-year-old on the internet.
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Still '_hard to say for sure'_ if this recent drop in the DOW is mostly due to Trump's tariff/trade threats?
> 
> 
> Note - if you still think so, then you owe it to your (supposed) clients to retire IMMEDIATELY...because you know shit about macroeconomics. It was pathetic enough that you did not grasp the RIDICULOUSLY obvious last week. But if you are still unsure...you are utterly hopeless at this.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's the current meme.  But I also know that the trade situation could change tomorrow, and the market would react accordingly.  And there's also going to be a downdraft effect, where people sell into momentum.
> 
> Unlike you, I look long term, unlike you I know not to extrapolate market movements, and unlike you, I'm hoping for the best.
> 
> So, you can enjoy the damage, and my practice is just fine.
> 
> You are one miserable, nasty person.  I feel sorry for you.
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Hey...you are the one that put words in my mouth and was an asshole first pal. So look in the mirror for the blame for me treating you like you deserve.
> Plus you are arrogant and rude to others (other then me)...I don't like people like that.
> 
> 
> And you ducked my question....it is only 'yes' or 'no'. I did not ask about the future...I asked ONLY about the recent past and today.
> 
> (for God's sakes...when Navarro came out and threw the markets a bone - the DOW immediately skyrocketed 100 points right before the close. How can you be so INCREDIBLY blind?)
> 
> *Is the recent DOW drop primarily (not completely - primarily) to do with Trump' s tariffs/trade threats.*
> 
> *YES OR NO?*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, I think so.
> 
> Which doesn't in the least change my original post, the one that has set you off like nothing I've ever seen.
> 
> I gave you a direct answer, please return the favor:
> 
> Would you say that you're like this in real life?
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So last week's DOW drop you have no idea if it was or was not due PRIMARILY to Trump's tariffs/trade threats? But all of a sudden - this week you are - sort of - sure.
> 
> Brother...you are in the wrong line of work if something so staggering obvious as what has hit the DOW (I am NOT talking about any other index - JUST the DOW) over the last 8 days leaves you unsure as to it's primary cause.
> I am not saying that to attack you....I am giving you sincere advice. You (or so you say) are responsible for other people's money, for God's sake. And even this INCREDIBLY OBVIOUS sign is going more or less right over your head?
> 
> 
> To answer your question? Yes, when I see people - in real life - being arrogant, condescending and mean to others, do I verbally attack them? You bet I do.
> 
> 
> We are done here, for now.
> Clearly you do not have a firm grasp on macroeconomics and also appear also closed minded on....er....everything. So further discussion with you is clearly pointless.
> 
> Have a nice day.
Click to expand...

Yes, my views on the market and economy change daily or weekly, as input (not ideological opinion) presents itself.  They're not driven by an ideology, and I must admit, I will always hope for the best, even with Trump in office.

I never made a prediction, just a comment.  And holy cow, it really struck a nerve.

And thanks for the response.  It was the one I feared, but it is what it is.
.


----------



## Nova78

McRocket said:


> _'U.S. stock futures fell sharply on Tuesday, as global equities careened lower on a fresh threat by President Donald Trump to slap up to $400 billion more in tariffs on China goods, the latest escalation in a worrying trade dispute.'
> 
> Dow futures slump more than 300 points as fears of a U.S.-China trade war ratchet up
> 
> _
> The DOW will now probably open down for the year...mostly thanks to Trump's stupid trade policies.



Your a complete moron. fuck China.


----------



## JBvM

McRocket said:


> _'U.S. stock futures fell sharply on Tuesday, as global equities careened lower on a fresh threat by President Donald Trump to slap up to $400 billion more in tariffs on China goods, the latest escalation in a worrying trade dispute.'
> 
> Dow futures slump more than 300 points as fears of a U.S.-China trade war ratchet up
> 
> _
> The DOW will now probably open down for the year...mostly thanks to Trump's stupid trade policies.


and add this here nugget

{  if you’re in the business of making economic predictions, it has become very difficult to disregard an important signal from the bond market.

The so-called yield curve is perilously close to predicting a recession — something it has done before with surprising accuracy — and it’s become a big topic on Wall Street. } - found behind a paywall. (people here to cheap to pay creators/entrepreneurs?)


----------



## Mac1958

JBvM said:


> The so-called yield curve is perilously close to predicting a recession — something it has done before with surprising accuracy — and it’s become a big topic on Wall Street.


This is one of the big ones, at least psychologically.  Even those of us who are hoping for the best recognize that we're at the tail end of a very long bull, and markets are already very wary.  We either have one last nice run up or we'll see a bear.  If Trump's game of Trade War Chicken goes on much longer, more investors will move to safety and the yield curve may invert.  But it we see some international capitulation on trade, you'll see one helluva turnaround.  My guess is that if we don't see (a) the "trade war" calm down and/or (b) a significant increase in domestic wages by mid to late Fall, the shit could hit the fan.

This trade thing is a piece of a larger puzzle, as is pretty much everything.  Partisan politics aside.
.


----------



## joaquinmiller

I don't think Trump trying to pick individual winners and losers is going to help.   His threat of punitive taxation against Harley-Davidson should give pause to "small government" conservatives - if there actually are any.


----------



## McRocket

joaquinmiller said:


> I don't think Trump trying to pick individual winners and losers is going to help.   His threat of punitive taxation against Harley-Davidson should give pause to "small government" conservatives - if there actually are any.




Really.

I think there are still a few left, but they are either too afraid to speak up and/or just don't see the point so long as Trumpmania is going on.


Trump embracing and then attacking HD is a perfect example of what he seems like. Loves you when you are nice to him. Absolutely despises you the second you do not do what he wants.
  No wonder his children are such basket cases (for the most part) - having a father like that.


----------



## DarkFury

McRocket said:


> joaquinmiller said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think Trump trying to pick individual winners and losers is going to help.   His threat of punitive taxation against Harley-Davidson should give pause to "small government" conservatives - if there actually are any.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Really.
> 
> I think there are still a few left, but they are either too afraid to speak up and/or just don't see the point so long as Trumpmania is going on.
> 
> 
> Trump embracing and then attacking HD is a perfect example of what he seems like. Loves you when you are nice to him. Absolutely despises you the second you do not do what he wants.
> No wonder his children are such basket cases (for the most part) - having a father like that.
Click to expand...

*You still here McStupid? You know HD is taxed 1000% overseas? Or that some of their OWN choices have killed their market? Of ourse not, that's why they call you McStupid.*


----------



## JBvM

DarkFury said:


> McRocket said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> joaquinmiller said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think Trump trying to pick individual winners and losers is going to help.   His threat of punitive taxation against Harley-Davidson should give pause to "small government" conservatives - if there actually are any.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Really.
> 
> I think there are still a few left, but they are either too afraid to speak up and/or just don't see the point so long as Trumpmania is going on.
> 
> 
> Trump embracing and then attacking HD is a perfect example of what he seems like. Loves you when you are nice to him. Absolutely despises you the second you do not do what he wants.
> No wonder his children are such basket cases (for the most part) - having a father like that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *You still here McStupid? You know HD is taxed 1000% overseas? Or that some of their OWN choices have killed their market? Of ourse not, that's why they call you McStupid.*
Click to expand...

*Yet Little Donnie from Queens was touting them as the most brilliant American company. Why is that? Is Trump very McStupid, or mildly so? We'd appreciate your expert opinion in clearing this all up. *


----------



## McRocket

DarkFury said:


> McRocket said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> joaquinmiller said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think Trump trying to pick individual winners and losers is going to help.   His threat of punitive taxation against Harley-Davidson should give pause to "small government" conservatives - if there actually are any.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Really.
> 
> I think there are still a few left, but they are either too afraid to speak up and/or just don't see the point so long as Trumpmania is going on.
> 
> 
> Trump embracing and then attacking HD is a perfect example of what he seems like. Loves you when you are nice to him. Absolutely despises you the second you do not do what he wants.
> No wonder his children are such basket cases (for the most part) - having a father like that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *You still here McStupid? You know HD is taxed 1000% overseas? Or that some of their OWN choices have killed their market? Of ourse not, that's why they call you McStupid.*
Click to expand...


Says the guy who misspells 'course'...

All kidding aside, call me any descriptive insult you wish (why not - I have to you, you racist, stupid, uneducated, xenophobic, emotionally disturbed hick). But if you are going to continue to deliberately mispronounce my name - I was just joking with you and yours the other day - then you go on my ignore list. Because that is just childish, troll crap.
 Plus you have yet to make a remotely intelligent point (that I can recall). And the all-bold stuff is beyond juvenile.

You are obviously pissed because I have made mince meat of almost every reply you made to me - so now you are resorting to juvenile troll-crap.

And I simply do not pay attention to trolls.

So...welcome to my ignore list. I may still attack your posts (it's just too easy and you are so WEIRD) - but I will no longer read your replies to mine.

Have a WONDERFUL day.


----------



## McRocket

Market is up about 85 points.

Looks like the DOW has stabilized - somewhat - after the last week of trade war fears.


----------



## McRocket

DarkFury said:


> McRocket said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> joaquinmiller said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think Trump trying to pick individual winners and losers is going to help.   His threat of punitive taxation against Harley-Davidson should give pause to "small government" conservatives - if there actually are any.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Really.
> 
> I think there are still a few left, but they are either too afraid to speak up and/or just don't see the point so long as Trumpmania is going on.
> 
> 
> Trump embracing and then attacking HD is a perfect example of what he seems like. Loves you when you are nice to him. Absolutely despises you the second you do not do what he wants.
> No wonder his children are such basket cases (for the most part) - having a father like that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *You still here McStupid? You know HD is taxed 1000% overseas? Or that some of their OWN choices have killed their market? Of ourse not, that's why they call you McStupid.*
Click to expand...


Actually, fuck it. I'm in the mood for a little, piece of shit like you.

Okay - your nickname for me is McStupid? My nickname for you is DarkFury - the gay Trumpbot who fucks teenaged 'males'.


Now back to the topic you useless piece of excrement.

Where is your link to HD being taxed 1000% overseas? You homosexual dumb shit...where is the link you fucking maggot?

And what the fuck does their own choices have to do with this you useless teenaged-male fucker?


So...you said before - you gay Trumpbot - that government data could not be trusted. Well, can the U-3 data be trusted? Can the GDP growth data be trusted?
 And if not - where is your link to unbiased, factual proof that it cannot be trusted...teenager loving faggot.


Now answer all of these questions you useless nazi faggot. But you cannot - can you. Because you are too stupid and too uneducated. And too mentally retarded to find ANY data on almost anything to back up your pathetic replies. That is why you put links to other members to talk to me about economics...because you know it is WAAAAAAAY out of your pathetic league.


----------



## McRocket

DOW drops 150 points at the open largely due to - you guessed it - trade worries thanks to Trump.


----------



## mudwhistle

McRocket said:


> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh good, another shallow, hyper-partisan thread on the stock market and macroeconomics. We need at least two or three of these per day.
> 
> The market gets a little emotional now and then, the "press" tries comically to assign various motivations, and each end of the spectrum celebrates any bad stock market news when the other side is in power.  And, of course, both sides pretend the stock market is the economy when it suits them.
> 
> Ultimately, the market always calms down and remembers it's just about earnings.
> 
> Gawd, this stuff is so silly, so ignorant, and so transparent.
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And you are so stupid and/or childish. Because only an idiot/manchild makes assumptions like you just did with ZERO factual information to back them up.
> 
> 1) I despise both parties. So there is zero 'partisanship' going on. I despised the way GWB AND Obama AND Trump handled/is handling the economy.
> 
> 2) Where in the OP did I say anything about yesterday's market turn being significant or important or anything worth worrying about.
> 
> All I typed was '_The DOW will now probably open down for the year...mostly thanks to Trump's stupid trade policies.'
> _
> And unless you know virtually NOTHING about macroeconomics, you should know that is a true statement.
> 
> 3) *So do tell Mr. Expert on Macroeconomics And Mind Reading (more like Mr. Bored Troll), tell me EXACTLY what in my OP post was 'silly, ignorant and transparent'?
> 
> (this should be good for a laugh)*
Click to expand...

I sense alot of micro-aggressive tendencies in your statements.
I think you're a racist.


----------



## DarkFury

McRocket said:


> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh good, another shallow, hyper-partisan thread on the stock market and macroeconomics. We need at least two or three of these per day.
> 
> The market gets a little emotional now and then, the "press" tries comically to assign various motivations, and each end of the spectrum celebrates any bad stock market news when the other side is in power.  And, of course, both sides pretend the stock market is the economy when it suits them.
> 
> Ultimately, the market always calms down and remembers it's just about earnings.
> 
> Gawd, this stuff is so silly, so ignorant, and so transparent.
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And you are so stupid and/or childish. Because only an idiot/manchild makes assumptions like you just did with ZERO factual information to back them up.
> 
> 1) I despise both parties. So there is zero 'partisanship' going on. I despised the way GWB AND Obama AND Trump handled/is handling the economy.
> 
> 2) Where in the OP did I say anything about yesterday's market turn being significant or important or anything worth worrying about.
> 
> All I typed was '_The DOW will now probably open down for the year...mostly thanks to Trump's stupid trade policies.'
> _
> And unless you know virtually NOTHING about macroeconomics, you should know that is a true statement.
> 
> 3) *So do tell Mr. Expert on Macroeconomics And Mind Reading (more like Mr. Bored Troll), tell me EXACTLY what in my OP post was 'silly, ignorant and transparent'?
> 
> (this should be good for a laugh)*
Click to expand...

*It looks like McStupid thinks he is the smartest economist on the site, despite the FACT we have TWO here as members. *


----------



## McRocket

DarkFury said:


> *You still here McStupid? You know HD is taxed 1000% overseas? Or that some of their OWN choices have killed their market? Of ourse not, that's why they call you McStupid.*



*You keep dodging my questions to you - which just shows how utterly clueless you are.

Once again, where is your link to unbiased proof that Harley-Davidson is taxed 1000% overseas?

And...you said before - you gay Trumpbot - that government data could not be trusted. Well, can the U-3 data be trusted? Can the GDP growth data be trusted?
And if not - where is your link to unbiased, factual proof that it cannot be trusted.*


----------



## HenryBHough

Bears make money.
Bulls make money.
Pigs get slaughtered.


----------



## McRocket

DarkFury said:


> *It looks like McStupid thinks he is the smartest economist on the site, despite the FACT we have TWO here as members. *



And where  - oh homosexual GayFury - EXACTLY did I claim to be the 'smartest economist on the site'?

This should be interesting since I have never claimed to be - nor am I - an 'economist'.


----------



## cnm

DarkFury said:


> It looks like McStupid thinks he is the smartest economist on the site, despite the FACT we have TWO here as members.


I'd like to see where HD is taxed 1000%. That would be interesting.


----------



## McRocket

cnm said:


> DarkFury said:
> 
> 
> 
> It looks like McStupid thinks he is the smartest economist on the site, despite the FACT we have TWO here as members.
> 
> 
> 
> I'd like to see where HD is taxed 1000%. That would be interesting.
Click to expand...


I think it is pretty obvious that he just made it up. Three times now he has been asked and he has yet to answer.


----------



## DarkFury

McRocket said:


> cnm said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DarkFury said:
> 
> 
> 
> It looks like McStupid thinks he is the smartest economist on the site, despite the FACT we have TWO here as members.
> 
> 
> 
> I'd like to see where HD is taxed 1000%. That would be interesting.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I think it is pretty obvious that he just made it up. Three times now he has been asked and he has yet to answer.
Click to expand...

*Oh you THINK but you can't PROVE?
Way to go McStupid.*


----------



## McRocket

DarkFury said:


> McRocket said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cnm said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DarkFury said:
> 
> 
> 
> It looks like McStupid thinks he is the smartest economist on the site, despite the FACT we have TWO here as members.
> 
> 
> 
> I'd like to see where HD is taxed 1000%. That would be interesting.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I think it is pretty obvious that he just made it up. Three times now he has been asked and he has yet to answer.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *Oh you THINK but you can't PROVE?
> Way to go McStupid.*
Click to expand...

You moron...it's virtually impossible to prove a negative...DUH.

Lol...you are the one who made the claim. It is up to you to back it up.

*So...for the fourth time (from two people) where is your link to unbiased proof that HD is tariffed 1000% overseas?*

It's getting pretty obvious you just made it up off of the top of your head.


----------



## McRocket

DOW is down another 130.


----------



## McRocket

DarkFury said:


> McRocket said:
> 
> 
> 
> _'U.S. stock futures fell sharply on Tuesday, as global equities careened lower on a fresh threat by President Donald Trump to slap up to $400 billion more in tariffs on China goods, the latest escalation in a worrying trade dispute.'
> 
> Dow futures slump more than 300 points as fears of a U.S.-China trade war ratchet up
> 
> _
> The DOW will now probably open down for the year...mostly thanks to Trump's stupid trade policies.
> 
> 
> 
> *300 points is not enough to even be called a correction McStupid.*
Click to expand...


*Are you fucking blind as well as stupid.

Where in the post did I call it a correction...you racist psycho?*


----------



## McRocket

DarkFury said:


> McRocket said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> joaquinmiller said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think Trump trying to pick individual winners and losers is going to help.   His threat of punitive taxation against Harley-Davidson should give pause to "small government" conservatives - if there actually are any.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Really.
> 
> I think there are still a few left, but they are either too afraid to speak up and/or just don't see the point so long as Trumpmania is going on.
> 
> 
> Trump embracing and then attacking HD is a perfect example of what he seems like. Loves you when you are nice to him. Absolutely despises you the second you do not do what he wants.
> No wonder his children are such basket cases (for the most part) - having a father like that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *You still here McStupid? You know HD is taxed 1000% overseas? Or that some of their OWN choices have killed their market? Of ourse not, that's why they call you McStupid.*
Click to expand...


*You are a lying, stack of shit.

You made up the 1000% HD tariff.

HD is not taxed 1000% overseas...psychopathic, racist liar.*


----------



## Indeependent

McRocket said:


> Make that down 450 on the day (so far).
> 
> And the VIX started the day at 13.77...is now over 18.


Means my son is making money.


----------



## McRocket

Indeependent said:


> McRocket said:
> 
> 
> 
> Make that down 450 on the day (so far).
> 
> And the VIX started the day at 13.77...is now over 18.
> 
> 
> 
> Means my son is making money.
Click to expand...



So am I. 

I shorted the DOW as soon as Trump started his tariff nonsense.

Plus...I am short Tesla. Love the cars...hate the companies fundamentals.


----------



## Indeependent

McRocket said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> McRocket said:
> 
> 
> 
> Make that down 450 on the day (so far).
> 
> And the VIX started the day at 13.77...is now over 18.
> 
> 
> 
> Means my son is making money.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> So am I.
> 
> I shorted the DOW as soon as Trump started his tariff nonsense.
> 
> Plus...I am short Tesla. Love the cars...hate the companies fundamentals.
Click to expand...

My son straddles options.
He was making money before Trump and since.


----------



## DOTR

McRocket said:


> _'U.S. stock futures fell sharply on Tuesday, as global equities careened lower on a fresh threat by President Donald Trump to slap up to $400 billion more in tariffs on China goods, the latest escalation in a worrying trade dispute.'
> 
> Dow futures slump more than 300 points as fears of a U.S.-China trade war ratchet up
> 
> _
> The DOW will now probably open down for the year...mostly thanks to Trump's stupid trade policies.


 
It is down .54% for the day.


----------



## McRocket

Indeependent said:


> McRocket said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> McRocket said:
> 
> 
> 
> Make that down 450 on the day (so far).
> 
> And the VIX started the day at 13.77...is now over 18.
> 
> 
> 
> Means my son is making money.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> So am I.
> 
> I shorted the DOW as soon as Trump started his tariff nonsense.
> 
> Plus...I am short Tesla. Love the cars...hate the companies fundamentals.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My son straddles options.
> He was making money before Trump and since.
Click to expand...


Options are risky.

But if he can master them...big money to be made.

I admire his (trading) guts.


----------



## Indeependent

McRocket said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> McRocket said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> McRocket said:
> 
> 
> 
> Make that down 450 on the day (so far).
> 
> And the VIX started the day at 13.77...is now over 18.
> 
> 
> 
> Means my son is making money.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> So am I.
> 
> I shorted the DOW as soon as Trump started his tariff nonsense.
> 
> Plus...I am short Tesla. Love the cars...hate the companies fundamentals.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My son straddles options.
> He was making money before Trump and since.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Options are risky.
> 
> But if he can master them...big money to be made.
> 
> I admire his (trading) guts.
Click to expand...

He works with a team who have been doing this for over 20 years.
The Global Economy makes it difficult to anticipate a sudden crash.


----------



## McRocket

Indeependent said:


> McRocket said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> McRocket said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> McRocket said:
> 
> 
> 
> Make that down 450 on the day (so far).
> 
> And the VIX started the day at 13.77...is now over 18.
> 
> 
> 
> Means my son is making money.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> So am I.
> 
> I shorted the DOW as soon as Trump started his tariff nonsense.
> 
> Plus...I am short Tesla. Love the cars...hate the companies fundamentals.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My son straddles options.
> He was making money before Trump and since.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Options are risky.
> 
> But if he can master them...big money to be made.
> 
> I admire his (trading) guts.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He works with a team who have been doing this for over 20 years.
> The Global Economy makes it difficult to anticipate a sudden crash.
Click to expand...



Actually, I disagree...somewhat.

Yes, big, fast crashes are rare.
But at least the more global the economy, the less effect individual central banks can have.
And they are now the real enemy of free market capitalism.


----------



## Indeependent

McRocket said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> McRocket said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> McRocket said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> Means my son is making money.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So am I.
> 
> I shorted the DOW as soon as Trump started his tariff nonsense.
> 
> Plus...I am short Tesla. Love the cars...hate the companies fundamentals.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My son straddles options.
> He was making money before Trump and since.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Options are risky.
> 
> But if he can master them...big money to be made.
> 
> I admire his (trading) guts.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He works with a team who have been doing this for over 20 years.
> The Global Economy makes it difficult to anticipate a sudden crash.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, I disagree...somewhat.
> 
> Yes, big, fast crashes are rare.
> But at least the more global the economy, the less effect individual central banks can have.
> And they are now the real enemy of free market capitalism.
Click to expand...

Banks can do as they please...cook the books and get away with it.


----------



## McRocket

Indeependent said:


> McRocket said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> McRocket said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> McRocket said:
> 
> 
> 
> So am I.
> 
> I shorted the DOW as soon as Trump started his tariff nonsense.
> 
> Plus...I am short Tesla. Love the cars...hate the companies fundamentals.
> 
> 
> 
> My son straddles options.
> He was making money before Trump and since.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Options are risky.
> 
> But if he can master them...big money to be made.
> 
> I admire his (trading) guts.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He works with a team who have been doing this for over 20 years.
> The Global Economy makes it difficult to anticipate a sudden crash.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, I disagree...somewhat.
> 
> Yes, big, fast crashes are rare.
> But at least the more global the economy, the less effect individual central banks can have.
> And they are now the real enemy of free market capitalism.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Banks can do as they please...cook the books and get away with it.
Click to expand...


Yup. 

And then when they mess up...the Fed bails them out...free of charge.

It's disgusting.


----------



## MarathonMike

McRocket said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> McRocket said:
> 
> 
> 
> Make that down 450 on the day (so far).
> 
> And the VIX started the day at 13.77...is now over 18.
> 
> 
> 
> Means my son is making money.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> So am I.
> 
> I shorted the DOW as soon as Trump started his tariff nonsense.
> 
> Plus...I am short Tesla. Love the cars...hate the companies fundamentals.
Click to expand...

I do well trading stocks I do really lousy guessing which way the market is going to go.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

McRocket said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> McRocket said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> McRocket said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> My son straddles options.
> He was making money before Trump and since.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Options are risky.
> 
> But if he can master them...big money to be made.
> 
> I admire his (trading) guts.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He works with a team who have been doing this for over 20 years.
> The Global Economy makes it difficult to anticipate a sudden crash.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, I disagree...somewhat.
> 
> Yes, big, fast crashes are rare.
> But at least the more global the economy, the less effect individual central banks can have.
> And they are now the real enemy of free market capitalism.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Banks can do as they please...cook the books and get away with it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yup.
> 
> And then when they mess up...the Fed bails them out...free of charge.
> 
> It's disgusting.
Click to expand...


*And then when they mess up...the Fed bails them out...free of charge.*

Bank TARP made huge profits for the US Treasury.
Is that what you meant by "free"?


----------



## McRocket

MarathonMike said:


> McRocket said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> McRocket said:
> 
> 
> 
> Make that down 450 on the day (so far).
> 
> And the VIX started the day at 13.77...is now over 18.
> 
> 
> 
> Means my son is making money.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> So am I.
> 
> I shorted the DOW as soon as Trump started his tariff nonsense.
> 
> Plus...I am short Tesla. Love the cars...hate the companies fundamentals.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I do well trading stocks I do really lousy guessing which way the market is going to go.
Click to expand...


Nobody who does well at the equity markets 'guesses'.


----------



## cnm

Who could have seen it coming?

_*US stocks drop as markets around the world are pummelled by Trump's intensifying trade war*

 Will Martin

Jul 11, 2018, 5:49 PM

https://www.businessinsider.com.au

LONDON – Global markets were getting hammered Wednesday as the trade war between the Trump administration and China intensified, with fears also rising that President Donald Trump could pull the US out of the NATO military alliance._​


----------

